# Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2004)

Solche wertvollen Gewinne finden sich in der Post: Was soll man davon halten, was soll man tun? Danke für einen Tipp!

Hier die Werbung:
===========

Absender: 
Elektro- und Haushalt Großhandel 
L-2030 Luxemburg 

An: 
1) Teilnehmer 2) Gewinner 01.11.2004-B 
Herr X 

ACHTUNG +++ ERINNERUNG 
======================= 
Dies ist eine Kopie unseres Schreibens vom 06.10.2004. Leder haben wir von Ihnen bis heute keine Anmeldung erhaften. 
Wir gehen davon aus, daß Ihnen unser Brief nicht zugestellt wurde. Postfehler? Bitte senden Sie Ihre Anmeldekarte bis zum 27.10.2004 zurück, damit wir für Sie alles weitere bereitstellen können. (Essen, ausreichende Busplätze etc.) 

Sehr geehrter Herr X 
Im Namen der Firma "Elekto- u. Haushalt Großhandel" und unserer Firma Euro-Bus-Tours bedanken wir uns recht herzlich für die Teilnahme am Preisrätsel. 

1.) Für die ersten 3 x 2500,-- EURO in Bar wurden nominiert: 

Herr ... 
Frau ... 
Herr ... 

2.) Auf die Kategorie Wert-Sach-Preise: 

wurde Ihre Karte als Super-Hauptgewinn gezogen. 
Ein Farbfernsehgerät ./. Wertpreise 290,-- EURO 

* Das zu Ihrer Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Herr ..., hiermit erfolgt die persönliche Einladung. 

* Die obige Mitteilung ( Ziehung 1 und 2) erhielten wir von der Firma » Elekto- u. Haushalt Großhandel « mit dem gleichzeitigen Auftrag, einen schönen Tagesausflug für Sie, Herr ... und bis zu 3 von ihnen eingeladenen Gästen zu organisieren. Euro -Bus plant die Hauptgewinn-Übergabe für» Elekto- u. Haushalt Großhandel « 

HAUPT-GEWINN - ÜBERGABE 
KOSTENLOSE UND EXCLUSIVE LEISTUNGEN DER SPONSOREN 

+ Abholung für Sie und Ihre Gäste in einem modernen Reisebus. (lT-geprüft) kostenlos. 

+ Die Transportkosten (Buspauschale) von pro Person 15,-- EURO entfällt für Sie und bis zu 3 weiteren Gästen Ihrer Wahl. Diese Fahrt ist somit ein Geschenk für bis zu 4 Personen. 

+ Wir laden Sie ein, nach Herzenslust bei uns am extra festlich gedeckten Tisch zu frühstücken: 
Unser Frühstück für Sie ( Kaffee, 0-Saft, Brötchen, Brot ‚ Ei, Wurst, Käse, Marmelade, Honig, usw. kostenlos). 

+ Die Werksmesse / Sektempfang / Führung mit Showeinlagen von Herrn J.v.d. Boiken ist ebenso interessant wie unverbindlich und kostenlos. 

+ Alle Gäste erhalten 2500 g europäische Spezialitäten im Tragekorb. 

+ Alle Paare und Ehepaare erhalten ein Damen und Herren Armbanduhren- Set mit Schatulle. (Werkspreis 248,-- ) kostenlos. 

+ Damit der Bus voll wird, erhalten Sie Herr ... zus. für jeden mitgebrachten Gast ein VIP -Gast Überraschungsgeschenk (Wert ca. 98,-- ). 

+ Unser Küchenchef zaubert lhden ein ebenso leckeres wie reichhaltiges Mittagsmenü. 

+ Endstation ist Ihre Einstiegsstelle nach einem hoffentlich erlebnisreichen Ausflugstag mit Ihren Gästen. Der Gewinn (Farbfernsehgerät) kann im Bus verstaut werden. 

Zitat Ende, soweit der "Gewinn" und die hirnlosen Versprechungen. 

In der Anlage eine Postkarte mit Aufruck "Absender" und "Reisetag, 01.11.2004-B 
"Bitte ausreichend frankieren", "Antwortkarte", Empfänger: 

EURO-BUS 
für 
Elektro- und Haushalt Großhandel 
Zweigstelle/Bearbeitung 
Postfach 1332 
49580 Schwagstorf 

ENDE mit dem Werbetrash ...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- T*



			
				Post-Werbung schrieb:
			
		

> Solche wertvollen Gewinne finden sich in der Post: Was soll man davon halten, was soll man tun? Danke für einen Tipp!


Die Masche geistert seit über 30 Jahren in leicht abgewandelter Aufmachung durch die Briefkästen.
Kaum zu fassen, dass da heute noch jemand drauf rein fällt.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Teleton (22 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- T*



			
				Post-Werbung schrieb:
			
		

> Solche wertvollen Gewinne finden sich in der Post: Was soll man davon halten, was soll man tun? .



Die Kurzfassung: ab in den Mülleimer

Hast Du an einem Gewinnspiel überhaupt teilgenommen?

Dich erwartet eine wunderbare Verkaufsshow für Magnetdecken,Massagesessel,Nahrungsergänzungsmittel oder sonstigen Mist.

Die Bargeldgewinner wurden nur nominiert dass heisst noch nix.

Wertsachpreis: Fernseher ist nur ein Beispiel, der Gewinn kann auch ein billiges Radio oder sonstiger Elektroschrott  sein.
(Beispiel aus dem wirklichen Leben, die versprochene Gerätschaft zum abspielen von Musik aus dem Hause Phillips entpuppt sich als Leercassette)

Eigentlich kann man solche Gewinnversprechen einklagen (§ 661a BGB).
Dazu müsstest Du aber ne ladungsfähige Adresse der Firma haben, die fehlt. Ohne Rechtschutz ein teurer Spass wenns schiefgeht weil die Burschen nicht zu packen sind.



> Unser Frühstück für Sie ( Kaffee, 0-Saft, Brötchen, Brot ‚ Ei, Wurst, Käse, Marmelade, Honig, usw. kostenlos).


Stell ich Dir für ein Euro pro Person bei Aldi zusammen




> leckeres wie reichhaltiges Mittagsmenü.



Dosensuppe Erbsen ?



> Alle Paare und Ehepaare erhalten ein Damen und Herren Armbanduhren- Set mit Schatulle. (Werkspreis 248,-- ) kostenlos.



Gibts auf jedem Flohmarkt für 5 Euro



> Alle Gäste erhalten 2500 g europäische Spezialitäten im Tragekorb.


Mein Tipp: Italien= Nudeln, Dosenravioli (abgelaufenes MHD)





Man kann bei solchen Fahrten durchaus nen lustigen Tag verbringen, wenn man ein paar Freunde mitnimmt und nix kauft.

ansonsten mal nachschauen bei 

www.gewinnbriefe.de


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2004)

So 'ne Tour ist echt klasse! Wäre doch vielleicht mal ein Tipp für die jährliche Weiterbildungsfahrt (Betriebsausflug) des Verbraucherschutzministeriums.


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Thread durch googeln der Busfirma gefunden, weil wir auch gerade solch ein Schreiben bekommen haben. Natürlich habe ich gegoogelt, weil wir uns dachten, dass es auf großzügig zu interpretierende Gewinne und Beschreibungen hinaus läuft. 

Bemerkenswert finde ich jedoch, dass ein Teilnahmeschein eines Preisausschreibens hineinkopiert war - eindeutig unsere Schrift. Dieser Werbekram wird also durchaus über die Preisausschreiben irgendwelcher Zeitungen oder Geschäfte, die man mal eben so einwirft und denen man intuitiv vertraut, gesteuert. Schade eigentlich!

Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## stieglitz (4 April 2005)

Nochmals zusammengefasst: ab in den Müll!

Es gibt eine spezielle HP zu diesem Thema:
http://www.gewinnbriefe.de/
Das Forum funktioniert leider z.Zt. nicht.
Schmöker dort mal rum, da findest du x ähnliche Beispiele.


----------



## Eniac (4 April 2005)

*Re: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- T*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Wertsachpreis: Fernseher ist nur ein Beispiel, der Gewinn kann auch ein billiges Radio oder sonstiger Elektroschrott  sein.
> (Beispiel aus dem wirklichen Leben, die versprochene Gerätschaft zum abspielen von Musik aus dem Hause Phillips entpuppt sich als Leercassette)



Bei meiner Frau entpuppte sich der wertvolle Sachpreis in Höhe von 250 Euros als Busreise an den Plattensee/Ungarn mit Vierbettzimmer, die statt 400 Teuros für nur noch unglaubliche 150 Euronzen zu haben sei, also satte 250 Euros gespart!!!!   :wall: 




			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich kann man solche Gewinnversprechen einklagen (§ 661a BGB).
> Dazu müsstest Du aber ne ladungsfähige Adresse der Firma haben, die fehlt. Ohne Rechtschutz ein teurer Spass wenns schiefgeht weil die Burschen nicht zu packen sind.



Die Burschen sind entweder Postfachbewohner aus Gibraltar oder sind Strohmänner die von Hartz IV leben und bei denen nicht ein müder Euro zu holen ist. Seltsamerweise scheint das Osnabrücker Land diese Vögel magisch anzuziehen, so auch hier:

| Postfach 1332
| 49580 Schwagstorf 


Eniac


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2005)

*Re: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- T*



			
				Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> ... an den Plattensee/Ungarn mit Vierbettzimmer...


Uuuuhhhahhhh, Redu mit drei Häschen - das wär´s.


----------



## stieglitz (4 April 2005)

*Re: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- T*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Eniac schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das musst du dir aber bei den Spammer noch Viagra besorgen!! :lol:


----------



## stieglitz (4 April 2005)

Gewinnbriefe hat ein neues Forum:
http://w*w.gewinnbriefe.de/phpBB3/index.php


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2005)

*Re: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- T*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oder bei Fabian B*, falls der in Indien gekriegt hat, was er gesucht hat 
P.S.: Da würde ich Reducal aber lieber die deutschen Übersetzungen aus dem smalltalk großer US-Webmasterforen mitgeben wollen an den Plattensee. Die drei Häschen kann ihm dann ja die Firma aus Debrecen sponsorn, damit er vergisst, was er gelesen hat.
(phentermines sind Appetitzügler, Minoxidil ist ein Haarwuchsmittel - aber wenn ein Fabian B für eventures so'n Zeugs kauft, ist es zumindest denkbar, dass der identisch ist mit einem Fabian B, der viagra kauft - oder dass möglicherweise die Person identisch ist, die vorgibt, Fabian B zu sein - der ein ziemlich großer Fisch in den USA ist... ...oder war... ...manchmal gabs Ärger...)
is hier off-topic, aber solch brisante Dinge vergräbt man auch lieber hier


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2005)

Hallo Leute, auch wir haben so ein Gewinnbrief erhalten. Eindeutig der gleiche wie alle anderen hier in diesem Forum. So blöd kann man doch nicht sein wirklich mitfahren zu wollen. Es steht noch nicht mal dabei, wo die Fahrt überhaupt hingeht, geschweige denn eine Telefonnummer. Man muss die Verantwortlichen dieser Gesellschaft fangen können. Wenn aber nur eine Briefkastenadresse angegeben ist, wie kann man das nur schaffen??? Ich habe mir erlaubt die angegebenen Personen in dem Brief, die angeblich auch diese Reise gewonnen haben, anzurufen, leider ohne Erfolg. Entweder gibt es diese Leute nicht oder haben tatsächlich eine Geheimnummer.  Das ist bereits der zweite Brief von Euro Bus bzw. Elektro- u. Haushalt Grosshandel. Wer hat seit August auch solche Briefe erhalten?  Wirklich eine Frechheit Adressen zu verkaufen und mit nichts ahnenden Leute noch Geld machen. 
Schöne Grüsse 
CLAUDIA


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

Einfach die Antwortpostkarte unausgefüllt und unfrankiert in den Briefkasten werfen - kostet zwar nicht allzuviel Porto (für den Spammerverein), aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, wenn genügend zusammenkommt


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

*Euro-Bus*

Hatte auch den Mist im Briefkasten.
Ich werde der Idee folgen, ohne Briefmarke die Postkarte zurückzusenden.
Wenn´s alle machen hilft´s vielleicht ein bißchen bei dieser Leuteverarscherei.
Gruß, Lingard.


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

*Euro-Bus*

09. 09. 05
Habe soeben auch eine Einladung mit vielen! Gewinnen bekommen.
Dank Google habe ich erst mal gesucht.
Ich dachte gleich an Nepp!
Vielen Dank für die Informationen.
Gruß Rita


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

Die haben schon eine riesen Krankenakte, 
hier:
http://www.gewinnbriefe.de/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=165


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

*verbraucherschutz selbst gemacht!*

auf mich erreichte einst so ein schreiben.
klar kann man den verbreaucherschutz einschalten oder selber die gewinne einklagen. wie man hier allerdings bereits zu genüge lesen und es sich bei logischer überlegung ja auch denken kann, bringt dieses nur hohe kosten und ne menge frust und bleibt somit ein spannender zeitvertreib für gelangweilte neureiche.

ich hätte da mal einen alternativen vorschlag, den jeder zu hause nachmachen kann und der einen fast nichts kostet allerdings eine menge spass bringen kann:

einfach antwort-karte ausfüllen, die jungs würden dann in meinem fall am 20.09. gegen punkt 5:40h vor meiner tür stehen (also nur etwas für frühaufsteher), und dann sobald der buss eintrifft den moderator oder mitreisenden verkäufer der dubiosen firma aus dem bus holen und auf öffentlicher strasse *[...]*. dann den anderen gästen schildern was sie auf der tollen reise erwartet hätte und jeden mal *[...]*. das löst das problem auf ganz einfache art und weise.

wer da nochmal *[...]* losschicken will überlegt es sich doch zweimal, oder?

freu ich auf kommis! bis dann.... :lol:


*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Zu Straftaten wird hier nicht aufgerufen!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

*Re: verbraucherschutz selbst gemacht!*



			
				basti der kommentator schrieb:
			
		

> ...  dann sobald der buss eintrifft den moderator oder mitreisenden verkäufer der dubiosen firma aus dem bus holen und auf öffentlicher strasse *[...]*.


Und was machste wenn die stärker sind als du?


----------



## IT-Schrauber (9 September 2005)

Auf jeden Fall koennte man aber wenn man sowieso an dem Tag nix zu tun hat, mit ein paar Freunden jeder die Anmeldung machen und angeben dass noch drei Personen mitkommen. Dann hat man wenigstens Platz im Bus 
Das ist natuerlich alles rein hypothetisch und soll keine Anstiftung zu irgendwelchen Taten sein


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

*Re: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- T*

haaaaaaaallloo ich bin einer der diese post bekommen hat und ich weiss net ob das ne vera... ist oder nicht und an dem tag kann ich so und so nicht kommen und geben sie mir bitte mal die nummer von eurobus ansonsten kann ich ja nicht absagen und die rechnung will ich ja nicht selbst bezahle!! bittte schreib mir  bitte zurück 


[email protected]

mfg

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## BenTigger (13 September 2005)

Telefonnummer?? Sind wir ne Auskunft??

Schau einfach auf deinen Brief. Wir kennen den ja nicht, da er nicht von uns kommt.

Tststs manche denken wohl das wir die Briefe versenden oder??


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

haben auch so einen Brief bekommen

meine Mutter wollte da schon hin aber dachte da schauen wir mal erstmal nach

weil schlecht wäre ja so ein Gewinn nicht

aber welche Firma kann es sich schon leisten andauernd solche Gewinne loszutreten?
Uhrenset? VIP-Geschenk? + TV?

naja

meine Mutter hat zwar damals bei deren Zeitschriftengewinnspiel mitgemacht, und das ist auch schon der zweite Brief von denen
aber das riecht doch einfach nur nach Verarsche.... :/


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 September 2005)

*riechen*

Es riecht nicht nur nach irgendetwas, sondern es ist, da die angegebene Adresse


> Postfach 1332
> 49580 Schwagstorf


*hier bereits auftaucht*, als unseriös zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 September 2005)

*Samtgemeinde Fürstenau*

Nur der Ordnung halber  :



> Die Fa. Euro-Bus ist hier gewerberechtlich nicht angemeldet und auch nicht existent. Es handelt sich um eine reine Postfach-/Briefkastenfirma, die wie Sie selbst wohl schon ermittelt haben zu Kaffeefahrten o.ä. einlädt, um überteuerte Waren zu verkaufen.


Dies ist die Auskunft, die ich heute per mail von der Samtgemeinde Fürstenau, Fachbereich Bürgerservice und Ordnung (Gewerbean/-ab/-ummeldung), erhalten habe.


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

*Euro-Bus ärgern*

Hi,

haben auch gerade die 3x2500 € Gewinnkarte mit oben reinkopierter Gewinnspielteilnahmekarte erhalten. Frage :

Ist das kopieren einer von uns woanders ausgefüllten Gewinnspielkarte in diesem Zusammenhang nicht schon genug für eine Anzeige ??

PS: 

Kleiner Tip : 
Dickes Kartonpapier kaufen, Antwortkarte 100x kopieren, schon das Original ist nicht von so toller Qualität, und dann unausgefüllt und unfrankiert in mehrere Briefkästen verteilen. 
So macht zurückärgern richtig Spass !!!


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2005)

*damit Ihr auch weiterhin gute aktuelle Infos finden könnt...*

Die Aufklärungsaktion ist erneut umgezogen:

Domain: http://www.gewinnbriefe.info/


mit Forum: http://www.gewinnbriefe.info/phpBB3/


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Ja auch jetzt ist der Brief noch im Umlauf*

:argue: Nun man schaue sich das Datum an und wundere sich nicht mehr :bigcry: .

Ja auch jetzt ist der Brief noch im Umlauf Datum 04.10.2005  :bigcry: .

Nein ich fahre nicht hin und hier kommt der Bus aus dem Harz oder besser die Tour startet im Harz/Harzrand.

Schönen Oktober 2005 noch.

Volker


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Ich habe auch gewonnen *g**

Hallo!!

Ich habe auch gewonnen!!!!!! juhuuuuuuuu *g* 
Es ist alles ein Witz, was diese Menschen hier veranstalten. 
Aber es fallen auch immer wieder Leute darauf ein. Wenn man sich den Brief mal genauer durchliest oder anschaut, kann man schon sehen, dass daran nichts Wahres  ist.
1. es steht keine genaue Adresse oder Telefonnummern

2. es steht das Datum vom 27.10.2005

3. es gibt keine Unterschrift

Naja, aber schließlich müssen ja schließlich hiermit auch Geld verdienen.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*EURO-BUS*

Wurde soeben auch für 2500€ nominiert und nen Ferseher hab ich auch noch gewonnen!!!   

Werde dem gelungen Vorschlag folgen und 50 - 100 Kopien anfertigen und diese unausgefüllt auf den Postweg schicken.  Dies ist erstmal die unkomplizierteste Lösung einem solchen Unternehmen wenigstens ein kleines bisschen zu schaden...

Werde mich aber rechtlich mit diesem Thema (insbesondere der Rätzelkarten Kopie) ganz genau beschäftigen und weitere Möglichkeiten für rechtliche Schritte ausloten. Meinen Jura-Prof. wird dieses Schreiben bestimmt auch gefallen. Kann man bestimmt Prima als Aufgabe in der Vorlesung verwenden... Allein aus Datenschutzgründen könnte man hier rechtliche Schritte vornehmen. 
Die Frage ist bloß, wie sah diese Rätzelkarte aus? Hat jemand noch das Original, oder ne Kopie von dieser Karte???? Wäre sehr hilfreich....


----------



## stieglitz (5 Oktober 2005)

@gast aus m harz
Hier kannst du dich schon mal darauf einstimmen:
http://www.jur-abc.de/661/661akomm.htm


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

*Re: EURO-BUS*



			
				Gast aus m Harz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist bloß, wie sah diese Rätzelkarte aus? Hat jemand noch das Original, oder ne Kopie von dieser Karte???? Wäre sehr hilfreich....



Wie die Karte aussah kann ich nicht mehr wirklich sagen, aber ich glaube es war ein Kreutzworträtsel drauf oder so ähnlich und aus dem entstand dann das Lösungswort "TEURO" ( Es kam in Bezug auf die Euroumstellung )

Gruß Danny ( mein Gewinnbrief kam heute 13.10.05 an )


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2005)

*Karte*

Hallo, meine Mutter hatte heute diesen Brief erhalten. Eine wirkliche Frechheit, wenn eine ältere Person so ein Schreiben erhält und dann reingelegt wird!!!


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2005)

*Einladung zur Busfahrt*

Ja ich habe heute auch so einen Brief bekommen.

3 Gewinner bekommen je 2500 €
und denn Super-Hauptgewinn ( ein Farbfehnsehrgerät 290€) habe ich auch noch gewonnen.
Leider kann ich mich nicht errinnen je an solch einem Spiel teilgenommen zuhaben.
Und was mich am meisten wundert das die Kopie des Preisrätsels nur halb zusehen ist .

Ja mal sehen der nächste kommt bestimmt,dann melde ich mich wieder


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2005)

*[...] Euro-Bus-Tours / Elektro- u. Haushalts Großhandel*

 *HALLO IHR AUFMERKSAMEN*, AUCH ICH HABE HEUTE DIESEN BRIEF ERHALTEN.

NUN, JEDER DER NICHT TOTAL NAIV ODER SCHICKSALSBEDINGT GANZ OUT OF ORDER IST, HAT DOCH WOHL DEN DURCHBLICK, DASS ES SICH BEI SOLCHEN BRIEFEN NUR UM *[...]* HANDELN KANN.

GÜNTHER JAUCH, ULLRICH MEYER & COLLEGEN BEHANDELN DOCH SOLCHE THEMEN IN GEWISSEN ABSTÄNDEN IN IHREN SENDUNGEN IMMER WIEDER. 

NATÜRLICH SOLLTE JEDER IN DIESEM FORUM SEINE ERFAHRUNGEN MITTEILEN UND WARNEN, DAMIT MÖGLICHST NIEMAND AUF DIE "FRESSE" FÄLLT.

*[...]*

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung und Aufruf zu strafbarem Handeln/Faustrecht) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- T*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=79555#79555


			
				Post-Werbung schrieb:
			
		

> + Abholung für Sie und Ihre Gäste in einem modernen Reisebus.


Einfach anmelden und beim Abholort rin in die Scheese. Zahlung wird wahrscheinlich unterwegs vom Fahrer entgegen genommen. Auf jeden Fall ein Handy mitnehmen und ggf. die Polizei rufen, wenn die Veranstaltungsgäste mal wieder in so ´nen Bürgersaal eingesperrt werden sollten (Freiheitsberaubung). Nicht vom evtl. anwesenden Sicherheitsdienst verunsichern lassen, diesen weder provozieren noch füttern!


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2005)

solche Augen habe ich gemacht 

jaaaaaaaaaa gewonnen .... 0 wie im siebten Himmel hat man sich gefühlt.......naja Spass beiseite.

was soll man schon von so einem Schwachsinn halten wenn man am 17.10.2005einen Brief bekommt wo im fast nicht vorhandenen Briefkopf 
das Versendedatum vom 07-11-2005 steht.So schwachsinnig wie der ganze Brief sind auch die wo so einen Mist versenden. Nur beim -linken -älterer Menschen hört der Spass auf . Der Krug geht so lange zum Brunnen bis er bricht .....oder bis solche Leute einmal an die richtigen geraten. :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

*Euro-bus für Preisrätsel*

ich habe 2x kurz hintereinander die gewinnbenachrichtigung bekommen, nachdem ich schon beim ersten mal dachte, dass das doch sicher nicht mit rechten dingen zugehen kann.
eine woche später kam das selbe nochmal mit dem vermerk: kopie des ersten schreibens.
die teilnehmerkarte war auch nur zur hälfte sichtbar, nicht einmal das lösungswort war mit drauf.

als ich jetzt las, dass ein anderer kunde vom wort: "teuro" schrieb, fiel mir ein, dass ich genau vor einem jahr ebenfalls so ein schreiben bekam, damals handelte es sich nicht um eine busreise (die ich als butterfahrt interpretiere, bei der man vermutlich irgendwelche total überteuerten heizdecken o.ä kaufen soll) sondern um eine flugreise in die türkei in einem 3*-hotel (3*in der türkei!!!) mit verschiedenen abflugmöglichkeiten.

so eine peinliche gewinnbenachrichtigung kann nur ein reinfall sein.

kann nur jedem empfehlen, die finger davon zu lassen, oder in der clique hinzugehen (ich hätte noch kostenlos 3 leute mitnehmen können) und den veranstalter dann gemeinsam hochzunehmen. (wär bestimmt ein spaß, der halt einigen einen urlaubstag kosten würde)...


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

*Super Gewinn*

Hallo,

habe heute 21.10.2005 auch diese dubiose Gewinnbenachrichtigung erhalten. Datum des Briefs ist der 14.11.2005!!!!

Ich halte das ganze zwar für einen miesen Trick um die Leute abzuzocken. (Denken ja die meisten hier!)

Mich verwundert nur das auf dem Brief in der rechten oberen Ecke ein Ausschnitt der Rätselkarte abgedruckt ist auf der sich meine Unterschrift befindet. (Ist auch wirklich meine!) 

Des weiteren enthält der Brief meine Handy-Nummer auf der man mich nicht erreicht hätte. Mein Handy ist 24h am Tag eingeschaltet und ein Funkloch kommt bei mir nur alle heilige Tage mal vor!!!

Werde da zwar sicher nicht hin gehn aber woher diese Firma diese Angaben und die Unterschriftskopie hat möchte ich schon gerne wissen!

War das bei anderen auch so mit dem Abdruck der Unterschrift???


----------



## stieglitz (21 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Super Gewinn*



			
				Lars schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Mich verwundert nur das auf dem Brief in der rechten oberen Ecke ein Ausschnitt der Rätselkarte abgedruckt ist auf der sich meine Unterschrift befindet. (Ist auch wirklich meine!)


Ich konnte das mal nachvollziehen. Meine Frau hatte bei einem Preisausschreiben auf einer Landesgartenschau teilgenommen, die tut immer sowas   :x , etwa zwei Jahre später kam dann eine Gewinnmitteilung mit einer Kopie des Adressfeldes dieses Preisausschreibens.
Auch wenn du bei Preisausschreiben auf grossen Bahnhöfen teilnimmst, wo immer tolle Autos zu gewinnen sind, kommst du zu solchen Ehren.
Diese Gewinnspiele dienen m.E. nur zur Adresssammlung.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

Hallo, auch ich habe heute (21.10.05) so einen Brief erhalten, wo auf den 16.11.05 datiert ist. Vor kurzem habe ich schon mal was bekommen von Spedition und Lagerei [ edit ] so eine Frechheit. Leute laßt euch sagen, daß ist nur [ edit] !!!! :x

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert , sieh NUB 
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

*Euro-Bus*

Ich bin auch glücklicher Gewinner! Nur bei mir bezieht sich die Rätselkarte auf eine nicht zu mir gehöhrige Adresse. Die Datumsangaben sind total konfus, Reisetermin ist überhaupt nicht angegeben.
Meine Frage: wenn ich die Antwortkarte unfrankiert und ohne Absender in den Briefkasten werfe, muss die Postfachfirma dann wirklich Porto zahlen, oder kann sie sich mit Annahme verweigert herausreden?
Ich habe schon öfter unfrankierte Antwortkarten(mit Absenderangabe) von der Post zurückbekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

*Antwortkarte*

Die Kosten einer als Antwortkarte/Rückantwortkarte markierten Postkarte wird vom darauf vermerkten Empfänger bezahlt. AGB Post

Und trotzdem nicht seine eigenen Angaben, sondern die eines anderen Gewinnspieles drauf schreiben.
Wenns probleme gibt pendelt die Karte dann zwischen zwei dieser Vereine - ganz legal ...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

*TEURO*

Diesen Brief habe ich auch erhalten. 2 x nachdem ich nicht geantwortet habe. Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich da mal mitmachen, und diesen Leuten mal richtig Ärger bereiten und in den .... treten.


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

*Wir auch*

Hallo,

meine Mutter hat heute (02.11.2005) ebenfalls diese Benachrichtung bekommen. Das Datum des Briefes ist das Datum der Reise - der 15.11.2005. Das kam mir schon seltsam vor - die fehlende Unterschrift sagt den Rest. Der Brief liegt jetzt in der Tonne - vielen Dank für die Infos. Auf den Tag frei nehmen und den Verein hoch nehmen hätte ich auch Lust zu - aber der Tag ist uns allen doch leider zu schade 
Ich bin gespannt, ob wir demnächst die zweite Benachrichtung bekommen werden - dann mache ich aber auch 100 Kopien.


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

*PS*

...richtig geil war die Strecke die die mit dem Bus fahren wollten. Köln mag zwar groß sein - aber da macht sich der blödste Gedanken drüber. Erst Dellbrück, dann Dünnwald, dann Mülheim, dann Poll, dann Brück. Nach 2 Stunden wäre ich mit dem Bus wieder dort wo ich mit dem Fahrrad in 10min sein könnte....
Weiß eigentlich jemand ob dieser Bus wirklich kommt?


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

meine mutter hatte genau das gleiche schreben, eine von 3 die evtl 2500 euro gewinnen, und ein farbfernseher im wert von 290.-

die reinkopierte originalschrift war die meines vaters, der vor eineinhalb jahren verstorben ist, davor war er einige zeit im kh, also laaange her...

eine nette dame der 11880 - hier wurde ich geholfen!!  - gab mir den tip, die firma zu ergoogeln.

ich werde das zeugs auch unfrankiert ohne absender zurückschicken, schade dass ich an dem tag keine zeit habe, montag, das machen die schon absichtlich, damit man nincht noch einen befreundeten anwalt mitnehmen kann  sonst hätte ich auf meinen fernseher bestanden...

weiter so!

LG
sabine


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

*Gewinnbenachrichtigung*

Nachdem ich bereits vor 14 Tagen eine Gewinnmitteilung erhalten habe - und diese habe ich sofort entsorgt - habe ich heute sogar eine Erinnerung erhalten - und auch diese wandert wieder in die große Ablage. Meine Erfahrung: Finger weg. Bei einer solchen Aktion gewinnt nur Einer, und das ist der Veranstalter !!!


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2005)

bekam heute einen ebensolchen Gewinnbrief, mein Name steht an 3. Stelle der Hauptgewinner.
Interessanter hat ein Bekannter den gleichen Mist erhalten, sein Name steht ebenfalls an 3. Stelle, die beiden ersten Namen sind identisch.
Man sollte ja wirklich mal mitfahren, alles mit Digitalkamera festhalten... aber wahrscheinlich würde einem dann der Zutritt zum Bus verwehrt. Außerdem ist ein Tag Urlaub dafür zu schade.
Also ohne Marke zurücksenden.


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

Ja, auch am 18.11.05 geht der Spuk weiter.
Ich, im zarten Alter von 23, habe bei denen was gewonnen. Toll, Kaffeefahrten hasse ich, ganze Zeit im Bus und verschwendete Zeit mit rumsitzen. Ich bin von Natur aus etwas ungeduldig, selbst mit Bus und Bahn Langweile ich mich.
Und mit 23 soll ich sachen aufgedrückt bekommen, die ich vielleicht mit 60 Jahren erst brauche (Halte mich an den Klischee fest).
Ich selber war noch nie bei einer Kaffeefahrt dabei und will es auch nicht. Schulausflüge aus alten Zeiten nervten mich, ok, GameBoy hatt ich immer dabei, aber auch das wird langweilig.
Ehm, bei mir sieht der Anfang des Briefes anders aus:

Sehr geehrte Herr [...],
im Namne der Firma >> Elektro- u. Haushalt Großhandel << und unserer Firma Euro-Bus-Tours bedanken wir uns für die Teilnahme am Preisrätsel.
Telefonisch konnten wir Sie leider nicht erreichen. [Telefonnummer]

1.) Für die ersten 3 x 2500,-- EURO in Bar wurden nominiert:
[Und sonst der gleiche Müll]


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2005)

*Euro-Bus-Tours*

Meine Tour soll übermorgen losgehen, gut ,dass ich dieses Forum gefunden habe, wäre fast drauf reingefallen -habe Antwortkarte zurückgesendet obwohl ich den Braten gerochen habe, manchmal ist man eben sehr naiv wegen der Verlockung. ich habe mit der Samstagspost auch die Reservierungsbestätigung erhalten,mit der Androhung, bei Nichterscheinen das Frühstück für alle von mir angemeldeten Personen zahlen zu müssen (29,-€).Das sollen die mal versuchen.


----------



## stieglitz (22 November 2005)

Hier findet man eine vorzügliche Beschreibung einer Tagesfahrt mit Gewinnversprechen. So, oder ähnlich dürfte es bei allen diesen Fahrten abgehen. Ich bin nur entsetz, wie leicht sich die Leute manipulieren lassen.
http://forum.gewinnbriefe.info/viewtopic.php?t=1836


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2005)

*Sie HABEN schon gewonnen!!!*

Finger Weg von diesen ganzen "Gewinnversprechen" :evil: Diese Masche ist zudem sowas von uralt, wird aber in immer neuen Varianten weitergepflegt.

Ihr müßt das so sehen: der *FILTER *dieser sogenannten Gewinnspiele ist, die "Klugen" von den "Dummen" zu trennen, sozusagen ein umgekehrter "Spam-Filter".

Wer auf diesen Sermon *(Sie HABEN schon gewonnen!!!)* hereinfällt ist, nun, sagen wir es mal so, eher einfachen Gemüts.

Und dieser Personengruppe läßt sich dann auch beispielsweise eine "Wunderpille" für *sage und schreibe 2.698, - Euro* andrehen (eine Adenosintriphosphat-Therapie an, die angeblich eine Verhinderung der Blockade der roten Blutkörperchen bewirken soll) :roll: .

Das versprochene "reichhaltige Buffet" entpuppt sich als zwei halbe Brötchen und eine Tasse Kaffee. Mehr Kaffee muß natürlich  bezahlt werden :evil: .

Oder man dreht euch Nahrungsergänzungsmittel an, Kosten 2.000 € in
der Apotheke, aber auf der tollen Veranstaltung *nur 1.448 €*, weil ihr wißt doch, *Sie HABEN schon gewonnen!!!* das Guthaben vom Gewinn in Höhe von atemberaubenden 448.00 € wurd angerechnet!!! So müßt ihr nur geradezu lachhafte 1.000 € für die Nahrungsergänzungsmittel (vermutlich irgendwelche Vitamin- und proteinhaltige Pülverchen, Materialwert ca. 7,50 €) berappen, ein wirklicher Super-Schnäppchenpreis :roll: .

Wenn man erst mal *in der Mühle der Werbeverkäufer* drin ist, muß man sich dann auch nich beschimpfen lassen wenn man nichts kauft. Die ziehen da alle Register. Ein Freund von mir hat seine Mutter (die da mitfahren wollte, sie ist über 70) mal (sicherheitshalber) begleitet, und der Werbeverkäufer wollte ihn hinauskomplimentieren (verkauft wurden diese komischen Magnetbettbezüge, die angeblich wundersamen erholsamen Schlaf garantieren, zu ich glaube es waren damals 1.200 DM pro Stück). Da hat er gesagt, wagen Sie es nicht, ich weiß genau was hier gespielt wird, und ansonsten lasse ich ihre ganze Veranstaltung vor versammelter Mannschaft hochgehen. Der Verkäufer gab unverzüglich Ruhe und ließ ihn drin sitzen bleiben 8) .

Meine Oma hatte sich damals vor 20 Jahren ein paar Töpfe andrehen lassen, damals gaben die sich noch mit 400 DM zufrieden. Inzwischen kann man froh sein, wenn man unter 2.000 € für irgendwelchen wertlosen Krimskrams aus dieser Mühle wieder rauskommt :bigcry: .

Laut Verbraucherzentralen belaufen sich Tagesumsätze dieser Firmen auf 20.000 bis 50.000 €! Die könnt ihr nicht dadurch schädigen daß ihr 3 leere Antwortpostkarten á 50 Cent Portoerstattung dort hinschickt.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2005)

Schädigen kann man die dadurch nicht wirklich, aber ärgern. Und deshalb antworte ich regelmäßig ohne Briefamrke und mit falschen Angaben. Bringt zwar nicht viel, aber mir gibs ein gutes Gefühl.

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

*jaja*

hey!
heute hab ich genau so einen brief bekommen... lächerlich..


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2006)

*neuer Name, neue Adresse, gleiches Schreiben und Verbindung!*

http://forum.gewinnbriefe.info/viewtopic.php?t=2011

Adresse:
Firma >> Haushalt- u. Sonderposten Großhandel << Inter.-Bus-Tours
PF 1332
49580 Schwagstorf

Empfänger der Antwortkarte:
Zentrale Buchungsstelle für
> Preis Rätsel <
Zweigstelle/Bearbeitung
PF 0169
49580 Schwagstorf

Angaben zum Inhalt:
"Sehr geehrte/r Herr xxxxxxxx

im Namen der Firma >> Haushalt - u. Sonderposten Großhandel << uns unserer Firma Inter.-Bus-Tours
bedanken wir uns recht herzlich für die Teiname am Preisrätsel.
Telefonisch konnten wir Sie leider nicht erreichen. xxxxx-xxxxx

1.) Für die ersten 3 x 2500,-- EURO in Bar wurden nominiert:
Frau Trude Schubert Nürnberg Herr Horst Miltange Cottbus
Herr H. Petersen Hamburg Frau A. Schulze Berlin
Herr xxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxx (ich)

2.) Auf die Kategorie Wert - Sach -Preise:
wurde Ihre Karte als Super-Hauptgewinn gezogen.
Ein Farbfernsehgerät ./. Wertpreise 290,-- EURO

* Das zu Ihrer Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Herr xxxxxxxx
hiermit erfolgt die persönliche Einladung

HAUPT - GEWINN - ÜBERGABE
Kostenlose und exclusive Leistungen der Sponsoren

+ Abholung für Sie und Ihre Gäste in einem modernen Reisebus ( IT-geprüft ) kostenlos
+ Die Transportkosten (Buspauschale) von pro Person 15,-- EURO entfällt für Sie und bis zu 3 weiteren
Gästen Ihrer Wahl. Diese Fahrt ist somit ein Geschenk für bis zu 4 Personen
+ Wir laden Sie ein, nach Herzenslust bei uns am extra festlich gedeckten Tisch zu frühstücken:
Unser Frühstück für Sie (Kaffee, O-Saft, Brötchen, Brot, Ei, Wurst, Käse, Marmelade, Honig, usw. kostenlos)
+ Werksmesse/Sektempfang/Führung mit Showeinlagen durch Herrn J.v.d.Boiken
+ Alle Gäste erhalten 2500 g europäische Spezialitäten im Tragekorb
+ Wahlweise für die Dame ein 18tlg. Maniküreset oder eine adle Sammlerpuppe (Spezialedition ca. 40cm),
für den Herrn einen 27 tlg. Werkzeugsatz oder einen elektr. Radiowecker
+ Alle Paare und Ehepaare erhalten ein damen und Herren Armbanduhren-Set mit
Schatulle (Werkspreis 248,-- ) kostenlos.
+ Damit der Bus voll wird, erhalten Sie Herr xxxxxxxx zus. für jeden mitgebrachten Gast
V I P-Gast Überraschungsgeschenk (Wert ca. 98,--)
+ Unser Küchenchef zaubert Ihnen ein ebenso leckeres wie reichhaltiges Mittagsmenü.
+ Endstation ist Ihre Einsteigsstelle nach einem hoffentlich erlebnisreichen Ausflugstag mit Ihren
Gästen. Der Gewinn (Farbfernsehgerät) kann im Bus verstaut werden.

PS. Bitte senden Sie Ihre ausgefüllte Antwortpostkarte bis zum 20.01.2006 an uns zurück"


Restliche Infos siehe http://www.gewinnbriefe.info/


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2006)

Auch ich habe heute einen solchen Brief erhalten.
Er ist identisch mit den anderen Briefen, von dem angeblichen Geldpreis bis hin zum Fernseher (290 €) und die "Kaffeefahrt".

Gut das ich hier mal reingeschaut habe, sonst hätte ich es geglaubt, in der Hoffnung wirklich mal was gewonnen zu haben.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

*Gewinne*

Hallo,

also ich habe auch so eine Einladung erhalten. Reinkopiert war eine Rätselkarte mit der Handschrift meiner Tochter (19 Jahre).  Meine Bekannte ist bei der Kripo. Ich denke, ich sollte ihr das doch mal geben.

Diese Seite hat mir sehr weitergeholfen. Danke.

Gruß
Ute


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2006)

*an Wiegand:*

Meine Frau hat das "Erinnerungsschreiben" auf die "Gewinnbenachrichtigung" vom 14.01. gestern bekommen - 
EXAKT derselbe Wortlaut, wie in Wiegand´s Brief - 
NUR: auf unserer Antwortkarte steht der Empfänger "Zentrale Buchungsstelle für > Preis Rätsel <, Zweigstelle/Bearbeitung, PF 0169, 49734 Haselünne" - Haselünne ??? ich dachte, das Postfach 0169 sei in 49580 Schwagstorf ???
AUSSERDEM: Wiegand, Du bist ein Lügner  !
Wenn doch meine Frau schon mit Frau Schubert, Herrn Miltange, Frau Schulze und Herrn Petersen zu den 5 Gewinnern gehört, dann kannst Du ja nicht Wiegand heißen   - ROFL 
Wenn der Tag Urlaub nicht zu schade wäre, würde ich (2,00m, 110Kg) mir glatt noch zwei Kollegen meiner Statue als "Geleitschutz"  für meine "Gewinnerin" aussuchen und schwerbewaffnet  :x  mitfahren.

Gruß,
        Pedro


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2006)

*???*

auch ich habe so ein schreiben bekommen, aber ich weiß nicht was das für ein preisrätesl war. ist aber ganz sicher meine schrift... wo habt ich mitgemacht? ist schon ziemlich komisch die ganze sache.... oder???


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2006)

*Mal wieder Gewonnen*

HAllo Ihr!

Habe heute auch den tollen brief bekommen... von nem gewinnspiel bei dem ich im frühjahr 2005 mitgemacht habe...

angeblich hab ich nen fernseher für 290 euro gewonnen und bin für die 3000€ die zu gewinnen sind nominiert...

was für ein müll...

viele Grüße aus Kassel

Sylvi


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2006)

hi 
ich hab auch den brief bekommen 
könt ihr mir sagen bei welchem gewinnspiel ihr mitgemacht habt 
weil da is meine schrift aba ich keine ahnung wann daran teilgenommen hab
und wo


----------



## stieglitz (23 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ich hab auch den brief bekommen
> könt ihr mir sagen bei welchem gewinnspiel ihr mitgemacht habt
> weil da is meine schrift aba ich keine ahnung wann daran teilgenommen hab
> und wo


Das kann bei tausenden unterschiedlich Gewinnspielen geschehen sein.
Die Adressen werden zwischen den verschieden Veranstaltern ausgetauscht bzw. verkauft. Schmeißt den Mist einfach in den Papierkorb!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

*Gewinnspiel*

:bigcry:
Hallo!

Meine Frau hat heute auch diese Gewinnbenachrichtigung erhalten.... Es ist doch Erfreulich, das es noch sooooo gute Menschen gibt  !!! Diese wollen nur das beste von uns. UNSER GELD!!!! Die Kopie der Rätselkarte stammt von einer Karte die meine Frau wahrscheinlich im Kaufland in Haldensleben ausgefüllt hat :-? Lasst euch nicht verarschen!!!!!

Die besten Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

Ich bin soooo stolz. Ich wurde für 3mal 2500. -€ nominiert.


----------



## Stardust (6 März 2006)

Du armes Würstchen, du   Ich bin längst Millionär


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2006)

*Gewinnmitteilung*

Hallo, ihr Leidgenossen, habe heute ebenfalls so eine Gewinnmitteilung bekommen! Demnach bin "ich" unter den drei Gewinnern von 2500 € in bar!  

Bin von Berufs wegen grundsätzlich mißtrauisch bzw. weiß natürlich von solchen Machenschaften und war neugierig, etwas davon hier im web zu finden. Hoffentlich werden noch mehr Leute auf diese Seite aufmerksam! Leider sind es ja meist die Älteren, die darauf immer wieder reinfallen!

Werde die Sache mal meinen Kollgen zum Prüfen geben!


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2006)

juhu,bin auch dabei.
also werden wir uns ja alle im Bus treffen und mit der ganzen Kohle nen schönen Abend machen,bzw danach vor unseren 2 - 11000 tvs einschlafen.
das wird ein schöner tag
LOL
mfg


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2006)

hi folks...
haben auch so eine einladung bekommen...machen da mit!!!
wenn die da doof machen wird das ein mochts gaudi!!!
meine frau wird aufgebretzelt und wir stehen mit drei bogyguards hinter ihr!! haben im irak und afghanistan und anderen schauplätzen bisschen gejobbt.
mal sehen ob die uns mitnehmen wenn wir mit unseren schwarzen anzügen und sunglases vorm bus stehen!!
coole seite ....melde mich morgen abend wie es ausging, wenn wir nicht in u-haft sitzen....


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2006)

*Euro-Bus*

Euro Bus ist ein Holländisches Unternehmen und ist meines wissens in Venlo zu finden. Ebenso ist dieses unternehmen für solche Fahrten 
bekannt. 0


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*Bin Der Gewinner*

Habe auch so einen Brief gerade eben bekommen, 

ich war mistrauisch weil da die Volle Anschrift vom Veranstalter,  
weder die Telefonnummer stand. 



Empfänger der Antwortkarte: 
Zentrale Buchungsstelle für 
> Preis Rätsel < 
Zweigstelle/Bearbeitung 
PF 0169 
49580 Schwagstorf 

Angaben zum Inhalt: 
"Sehr geehrte/r Herr xxxxxxxx 

im Namen der Firma >> Haushalt - u. Sonderposten Großhandel << uns unserer Firma Inter.-Bus-Tours 
bedanken wir uns recht herzlich für die Teiname am Preisrätsel. 
Telefonisch konnten wir Sie leider nicht erreichen. xxxxx-xxxxx 

1.) Für die ersten 3 x 2500,-- EURO in Bar wurden nominiert: 

Herr H[...] M[...] Cottbus 
Frau T[...] S[...] Nürnberg 
Herr/Frau xxxx MEIN NAME XXXX

2.) Auf die Kategorie Wert - Sach -Preise: 
wurde Ihre Karte als Super-Hauptgewinn gezogen. 
Ein Farbfernsehgerät ./. Wertpreise 290,-- EURO 

* Das zu Ihrer Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Herr xxxxxxxx 
hiermit erfolgt die persönliche Einladung 

HAUPT - GEWINN - ÜBERGABE 
Kostenlose und exclusive Leistungen der Sponsoren 

+ Abholung für Sie und Ihre Gäste in einem modernen Reisebus ( IT-geprüft ) kostenlos 
+ Die Transportkosten (Buspauschale) von pro Person 15,-- EURO entfällt für Sie und bis zu 3 weiteren 
Gästen Ihrer Wahl. Diese Fahrt ist somit ein Geschenk für bis zu 4 Personen 
+ Wir laden Sie ein, nach Herzenslust bei uns am extra festlich gedeckten Tisch zu frühstücken: 
Unser Frühstück für Sie (Kaffee, O-Saft, Brötchen, Brot, Ei, Wurst, Käse, Marmelade, Honig, usw. kostenlos) 
+ Werksmesse/Sektempfang/Führung mit Showeinlagen durch Herrn J.v.d.Boiken 
+ Alle Gäste erhalten 2500 g europäische Spezialitäten im Tragekorb 
+ Wahlweise für die Dame ein 18tlg. Maniküreset oder eine adle Sammlerpuppe (Spezialedition ca. 40cm), 
für den Herrn einen 27 tlg. Werkzeugsatz oder einen elektr. Radiowecker 
+ Alle Paare und Ehepaare erhalten ein damen und Herren Armbanduhren-Set mit 
Schatulle (Werkspreis 248,-- ) kostenlos. 
+ Damit der Bus voll wird, erhalten Sie Herr xxxxxxxx zus. für jeden mitgebrachten Gast 
V I P-Gast Überraschungsgeschenk (Wert ca. 98,--) 
+ Unser Küchenchef zaubert Ihnen ein ebenso leckeres wie reichhaltiges Mittagsmenü. 
+ Endstation ist Ihre Einsteigsstelle nach einem hoffentlich erlebnisreichen Ausflugstag mit Ihren 
Gästen. Der Gewinn (Farbfernsehgerät) kann im Bus verstaut werden.  




mehr Stand im Brief nicht, 
dabei war noch eine Antwortkarte, dir ich zurück schicken soll, 

ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich mit meine 5x120KG kollegen da hin gehen soll, 
ich arbeite an einer security firma, dem entsprechent sind auch 
die kollegen trainiert. 

Und nehme außerdem noch gleich zwei Anwälte mit mir mit, 


Bin mal gespannt ob die Veranstaltung mich doch noch mit 
irgendwelchen China Import Ware verarschen will,    

Ich geh dort hin und holl mein geld ab,
und komm wieder heim, 
ich gehe nicht einmal mit dem Bus, 
ich fahr mit meinem auto einfach hinter dem bus her


----------



## UlliZ (24 März 2006)

*Busreisen*

Nö, da gibt:s keine China-Ware im Bus sondern wahlweise:

- Alters-Vitamin-Supergesund-Pillen für lächerliche 2.000 EUR (im Laden kosten die angeblich 4.000 EUR) :lol: 

- Spezielle Kissen/Decken für so um die 1.200 EUR :lol:  :lol: 

- irgendwelchenanderenkram für aber mindestens 500-1000 EUR wollen die schon sehen von euch :evil: 

Wehe wenn ihr nichts kauft, dann werdet ihr vor versammelter Mannschaft runtergemacht ("Na, dem Herrn ist seine Gesundheit und die seiner lieben Familie wohl nichts wert? Sind wir etwa ein Geizkragen?"   )

Gegenleistung sind dann: die Busfahrt selbst, eine Tasse Kaffee + 2 Brötchen, Mittagessen (das ihr aber bezahlen müßt, stand da etwa was von "umsonst"? Nur daß der Küchenchef was leckeres "zaubert"...).

Also mir wäre schlicht die Zeit zu schade für diese Art "Bustourismus".


----------



## stieglitz (24 März 2006)

Hier findet man Berichte über Kaffeefahrten zu haufe:
forum.gewinnbriefe.info/viewforum.php?f=10&sid=395c7e55926e3a6a48de1f324054fc5c

Die alle UliZ bestätigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2006)

*Aw: Bin Der Gewinner*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch so einen Brief gerade eben bekommen, ...



Genau das selbe Schreiben hat meine Freundin auch bekommen, selber Absender, sogar die selben Gewinner (wenn man xxxx durch ihren statt durch Deinen Namen ersetzt!). Dubios!!



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Empfänger der Antwortkarte:
> Zentrale Buchungsstelle für
> > Preis Rätsel <
> Zweigstelle/Bearbeitung
> ...






			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Herr H[...] M[...] Cottbus
> Frau T[...] S[...] Nürnberg
> Herr/Frau xxxx MEIN NAME XXXX



_Namen vorsichtshalber gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2006)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Habe ebenso ein Schreiben bekommen. Dank Ihrer Seite wandert es im hohen Bogen in den Mülleimer.
Absender: INTER. - BUS - TOURS für >Preisrätsel<


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2006)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

hallo leute,
habe gestern auch wieder post von inter-bus bekommen.
allerdings mit postfach  1204 in 49702 Meppen.
die haben anscheinend in ganz deutschland postfächer.
ich werde die karte auch mit f-angaben und ohne marke zurück-
senden. 
solte jeder machen.
mfg


----------



## johinos (4 September 2006)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute,
> habe gestern auch wieder post von inter-bus bekommen.
> allerdings mit postfach  1204 in 49702 Meppen.
> die haben anscheinend in ganz deutschland postfächer.
> ...


Noch besser: Auf "www gewinnbriefe info" melden!

Kann ich eine Kopie bekommen?

P.S.: Posten des kompletten Links klappte nicht, bitte Punkte einsetzen.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2006)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo.
ich habe heute auch einen Brief bekommen...
Die 2 Gewinner sind immer dieselben aus Nürnberg und Cottbus und der 3. bin ich. Absender auch PF 1204 in Meppen. eine Frechheit!
Gruß
Sacha


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2006)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Bist du abgebildet mit Foto? Hast du dazu irgendwo deine Einwilligung abgegeben? Hast du tatsächlich was gewonnen?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2006)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

ich hab bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht. Ein Städte-Rätsel...
Das ist auch abgebildet und ist auch meine Schrift. Gewonnen habe ich bestimmt nichts, ist alles [.......]!
Ein Freund bekommt auch immer wieder sowas, die wollen nur Sachen verkaufen.
Gruß
S


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2006)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Nun, jetzt könntest du dir einen Anwalt nehmen und auf dein Recht am Bild pochen. Besser noch ist aber das nachgewiesene Gewinnversprechen - das lässt sich so bestens einklagen, musst nur die Beweise sichern.
Mir persönlich wäre das ein Feiertag  (bin aber auch überspitzt streitsüchtig), doch müsstest auch Wissen und Wollen an den Tag legen und die Initiative ergreifen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Das Ding läuft und läuft und... .

Gleicher Brief, gleicher Inhalt, gleiche Gewinne neuer Landkreis.
Ist echt ein dickes Ding, das nimand diese [.........]
anscheißt und verknackt. Ist allerdings garnicht doof, 
diese C64 Kopie wirkt so schlecht und plump, das diese Typen
vorab schon selektiren, wer hat Weichhirn und wer nicht.
Ich muß aber zugeben, das ich nicht schlecht gestaunt habe als
meine Handschrift gesehen habe. 

Ab jetzt immer erst hier riegeschaut und nachgehakt, dann weg mit
der Gewinnanforderung. Lach.

Eschede sacht: und wech


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2006)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo zusammen,

auch meine Frau gehört zu den Hauptgewinnern, juchuh! 
Die aktuelle Adresse ist somit wohl Meppen.

Andere Frage: die aufgedruckte Rätselkarte mit unseren handschriftlichen Angaben ist jetzt schon mehrfach aufgetaucht. Weiss jemand wer mit den Adressen handelt?

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2006)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo! Habe zum erstenmmal einen Brief erhalten, stand drauf Sie haben einen Preis von 150€, war eine Kopie drauf, wo wir bei Energis (Strom) mitgespielt hatten. Da wir dachten es käme von energis sind wir mitgefahren, und draufreigefallen.War eine Verkaufsfahrt, habe den Schein abgegeben und seitdem nichts in der Hand. MFG Marie-Luise W.

_Name anonymisiert modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (27 November 2006)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

hallo habe heute auch diesen brief bekommen, das ich angeblich eine weihnachtsfahrt nach bremen gewonnen hätte *lachwech* hab ich mir fast gedacht das das fake ist ... meine gewinner sind allerdings auch herr horst miltange aus cottbus und frau trude schbuert aus nürnberg und ich natürlich  man gut das nicht nicht drauf geantwortet habe ... also .. es ladet bei mir auch im mülleimer *Ggg 

mfg


----------



## Kathrin Janßen (28 November 2006)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hey, ihr werdets nicht glauben, aber ich habe auch so einen Brief bekommen, aus Meppen. Und ich habe ihn sogar noch hier. Und die Antwortkarte auch. Was soll ich jetzt damit machen? Meinen angeblich gewonnenen Fernseher und die 1000 €, für de jeder nominiert war, einklagen?
Oder einfach nur in den Müll? Oder an den Verbracuherschutz wenden?
Meine Adresse
****@yahoo.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
_Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.
mailaddi gelöscht modaction _


----------



## stieglitz (29 November 2006)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

SpOn bringt aktuell einen Bericht zu "gewonnenen Reisen":
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,451347,00.html


> Dubiose Veranstalter locken Kunden mit angeblichen Gewinnmitteilungen in den vermeintlichen Traumurlaub. Wer zusagt, ärgert sich meistens über Verkaufsveranstaltungen und versteckte Zusatzkosten. Häufig werden solche Reisen am Ende sogar teurer als vergleichbare Angebote im Reisebüro.


Passt natürlich auch zu allen anderen sogenannten Gewinnen!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: neuer Name, neue Adresse, gleiches Schreiben und Verbindung!*



Anonymous schrieb:


> http://forum.gewinnbriefe.info/viewtopic.php?t=2011
> 
> Adresse:
> Firma >> Haushalt- u. Sonderposten Großhandel << Inter.-Bus-Tours
> ...




Wir sollten für 1000€ nominiert sein, aber dafür ist unser Fernseher 390€ wert  

Achja: Unsere Kopie war grottenschlecht ...


----------



## A John (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: neuer Name, neue Adresse, gleiches Schreiben und Verbindung!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wir sollten für 1000€ nominiert sein, aber dafür ist unser Fernseher 390€ wert


Das Ding ist so alt(!)bekannt, wie die 5000 EUR/Monat für wenige Stunden leichte Nebentätigkeit.
Unfassbar, dass da immer noch Leute drauf reinfallen...  

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: neuer Name, neue Adresse, gleiches Schreiben und Verbindung!*



A John schrieb:


> Unfassbar, dass da immer noch Leute drauf reinfallen...


Zwei Gründe: Geldgier oder Verzweiflung, die die letzten vorhandenen  zu logischem Denken
befähigten Neuronen außer Gefecht setzen.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo,
auch ich habe heute eben diesen Brief mit gleichem Inhalt,gleichem Gewinn usw.erhalten.
Da muß man sich doch mal gedanken machen etwas dagegen zu unternehmen!Ob das einklagen wohl erfolg hat?
Tschau


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ob das einklagen wohl erfolg hat?
> Tschau


bei einer  Briefkastenfirma?  Die existieren  doch nur auf bedrucktem Altpapier.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ob das einklagen wohl erfolg hat?


Wenn du von den Herren eine ladungsfähige Anschrift bekommst und sogar den Prozess gewinnst, bekommst du einen 30 Jahre vollstreckbaren Titel ohne Mittel.

Vielleicht kannst du dermaleinst in die Rente deiner Prozessgegner hineinpfänden lassen?

Ich habe im ersten Semester meines BWL-Studiums gelernt, dass ein guter Kaufmann nichts in aussichtslose Geschäfte investiert.

Wuschel


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hi, auch ich habe 1000€ gewonnen  !!! Nur leider sind solche Sachen doch immer nur für die Altpapier Tonne :-(, denn wenn man gewinnt, kommt sicher einer mit einem großen Koffer vorbei,lach.
Die Adressen werden doch für gutes Geld weiter verkauft, sogar von Unternehmen von denen man es nicht erwartet (Banken und von all den Gesellschaften die Gewinnspiele anbieten).

Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Gewinn!!!


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch meine Frau gehört zu den Hauptgewinnern, juchuh!
> Die aktuelle Adresse ist somit wohl Meppen.
> ...


----------



## Lingener (1 Februar 2007)

*Preis Rätsel Meppen*

Hey super, auch ich wurde für die 3 x 1.000 Euro nominiert.  Aber dieser H. Miltange und die T. Schubert scheinen ja auch echte Glückspilze zu sein, wurden die doch tatsächlich schon wieder nominiert. Absender natürlich auch wieder PF 1204 in Meppen. 

Ist denn da nun "spaßeshalber" mal einer mitgefahren? Kommt man da tatsächlich am Bremer Weserpark an? Und hat man vielleicht die Möglichkeit sich dann aus dem Staub zu machen (kostenloser Transfer nach Bremen sozusagen)?

Schönen Gruß aus Lingen


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hab auch mal wieder etwas gewonnen. Man kennt ja diese ganzen Sachen schon. Irgendwelche jahrealten Gewinnspiele werden immer wieder weiterverkauft und kopiert auf Gewinnbriefen mitgeschickt. Mein neusetes Schreiben kommt übrigens aus Diepholz (PF natürlich) und die Fahrt geht zum Ederstausee. Ich würde ja gerne auch mal etwas von Leuten erfahren, die mal mitgefahren sind. Wird man wirklich so massiv bedroht ? Ansonsten kann ich doch einfach sagen, "ich kauf' nix" und den Tag mit allen Annehmlichkeiten genießen.?

Grüße aus Helsa


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...würde ja gerne auch mal etwas von Leuten erfahren, die mal mitgefahren sind. Wird man wirklich so massiv bedroht?


Nach dem, was ich weiß (und mal in der Türkei bei einer großen Juwelierkette erlebt habe), wirst du sagenhaft unter Druck gesetzt, selbst wenn du 153 mal "nein sagst.

Schau mal bei www.antispam-ev.de rein und suche nach "Kaffeefahrt" und "truelife". Truelife ist Zivildienstleistender, hat anscheinend genug Zeit und fährt öfter bei Kaffeefahrten mit. Rein zufällig kommen dann immer Polizei und Gewerbeaufsicht, wodurch der Nepp platzt.

Wenn du auf seinen Pfaden wandeln willst, müsstest du die in Frage kommenden Landratsämter um den Edersee von der Kaffeefahrt informieren, Stichwort: "Wanderlager". Auch ein vorbeugender Anruf bei der dortigen Polizeiinspektion kann nichts schaden. Steht das Versammlungslokal fest, informierst du per Handy (notfalls auf der Toilette) das Landratsamt und die Polizei.

Interessant wäre, ob der Wirt und das Busunternehmen mit den Veranstaltern unter einer Decke stecken.

Viel Spaß
Wuschel


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Vielen Dank, Wuschel ! 
Werde mir die Seite mal zu Gemüte führen. Scheint auch sonst sehr interessant zu sein.
Grüße aus Helsa


----------



## Unregistriert (8 März 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo,

ich habe vor Kahren an einem Preisrätsel teilgenommen, ich glaube es war kurz noch der Euro-Umstellung.
Seit dem gewinne ich mit dieser "zig " mal kopierten Karte laufend Busreisen.
Habe dauernd den Hauptgewinn gewonnen.... und warum habe ich damals an dem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen?
Dort konnt man für ein Jahr Strom bekommen und das Lösungswort war "TEURO".
Mein Empfänger-Postfach lautet: PF1162 49341 in Diepholz.
Und die Gewinnauslosung wurde von dem Unternehemn "Haushalt-und Sonderposten Großhandel" und der Firma "Inter.-Bus-Tour" an meine Adresse geschickt.

Ich werde ab jetzt diese Post sammeln, natürlich nicht zurücksenden, und mal sehn wer noch gewonnen hat. Ob da immer die gleichen Namen drauf stehn.
Mal sehn.....


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

hallo  ihr  da  alle  habe  heute  auch so eine  einladung  zum  10.05.2007  ab  güstrow  bekommen  wer  hat  lust  mitzumachen und  die  ganze  geschichte mal  zum  gaudi  zu  machen??????   gruss  seastar


----------



## Antinepp (11 April 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Sinnvoll: Die Empfehlung von Wuschel_MUC oben, weiterlesen z. B. auf http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=16 - dort findet man in Beiträgen von truelife auch eine Mailadresse, an die Termine gemeldet werden können. Veröffentlichung von Terminen besser truelife überlassen, sonst erschrecken sich die Busfahrer und bleiben zuhause - obwohl es vielleicht eine vor allem für die Organisatoren lehrreiche Veranstaltung werden sollte. 

Informativ: 
www.*****.info 
www.forum-gewerberecht.de (Suche mit "Wanderlager")

_Domains ohne  Impressum sind unerwünscht modinfo _


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Habe heute Gewinnbenachrichtigung "HAUPTSTADT-RÄTSEL" erhalten. Absender PF 1162, 49341 Diepholz. Gewinner sind ebenfalls Frau T, S. , Nürnberg ; Herr A. S. , Berlin und dann mein Namen. Alle für die 3000 Euro nominiert. Dazu habe ich auch noch ein Fahrrad im Wert von 290 Euro gewonnen.
Veranstalter ist Inter. Travel-Tours. Gewinnübergabe findet am 11.06.2007 statt.

Werde dieses Schreiben an die Verbraucherzentrale in Hamburg senden.


Frank


----------



## Kathleen (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo, ich habe auch so einen Brief vor ein paar Tagen bekommen, wußte nicht so recht was ich davon halten sollte, bin dann auf die Seite gekommen und [ edit] !!!! Wie kann es auch anders sein. Bitte an alle Vorsicht, das ist eine ganz große Sauerei. So welchen muss das Handwerk gelegt werden.
Es ist genau der selbe Brief und die zwei Namen die da nich mit drauf stehen, haben aber mächtig viel Glück. Lasst bitte die Finger weg. Großer [ edit] !!!!


----------



## Denis (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo Ihr Glücklichen zusammen.
Meine Frau hat auch einen Brief aus PF 1162 49341 Diepholz erhalten , angeblich 2500 € und ein Fahrrad im Wert von 290 € gewonnen. Natürlich sind auch noch die zwei andere Gewinner dabei Frau T. S. " Nürnberg " und Herr A. S. " Berlin ". Komisch wie oft die wohl gewinnen. Dies Firma ist ganz schön dreist, nach dem ersten unbeantworteten Schreiben kahm prompt nach 14 Tagen der zweite Brief als Errinnerung. ( Wahrscheinlich ist der Bus noch nicht voll ) Schön das es solche Foren gibt. Last blos die Finger davon. Hoffe das diesen dubiosen Firmen die nur auf Dummfang gehen, irgend wann einmal das Handwerk gelegt wird.!!!!!!

_Namen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Spassvogel (2 Juni 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo. Habe mich heute mal auf Eure Seite gegoogelt um zu erfahren, was mich am Dienstag, den 05.06.2007, diesmal alles auf der von mir gewonnenen Preisrätselbustour erwartet. Natürlich ist diese Geschichte von Anfang an darauf ausgelegt, die Leute zu verklapsen wie bereits vorliegende Erfahrungsberichte zeigen. Ich bin aber ein lustiger, unkonventioneller Typ und total locker drauf was solche Veranstaltungen betrifft und habe an der einen oder anderen teilgenommen ohne einen Cent bezahlen zu müssen. Ich habe nämlich Spass daran in die Gesichter der Verkaufsaffen zu glotzen und amüsiere mich dann immer prächtig, wenn diese zeitweise nicht wissen was sie sagen sollen. Wenn man ihnen dann zum aktuellen Thema so formulierte Fragen stellt, das nur unqualifiziertes Gestammel rauskommt und sie soweit herausfordert das sie denken: Dem verkaufe ich meinen Billigtand doch spielend; dann befördere ich diese Typen lockerflockig ins verbale Abseits und gebe ihnen süffisant lächelnd zu verstehen, das ich doch kein Interresse an ihren Produkten habe. Ich habe an besagtem Dienstag sowieso frei und ich gönne mir mal wieder den Spass eines unterhaltsamen Tages. Ich werde natürlich von meinen Erfahrungen berichten und verspreche euch hiermit schon vorab einen Unterhaltungsbeitrag erster Sahne. Vielleicht treffe ich ja Gleichgesinnte und noch paar ahnungslose Rentner die mich unterstützen und so sollte einer Unterhaltsamen Verkaufsveranstaltung nichts mehr im Wege stehen in der nicht die Moderatoren sondern das Publikum das sagen hat. Grüße von eurem Spassvogel


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (4 Juni 2007)

*Aus Spass sollte Ernst werden!*



Spassvogel schrieb:


> ... sollte einer Unterhaltsamen Verkaufsveranstaltung nichts mehr im Wege stehen in der nicht die Moderatoren sondern das Publikum das sagen hat...


Veräppeln reicht nicht, um den Herrschaften das Handwerk zu legen. Zielführender wäre

Kopie der Einladung an den Gewerbebeamten der nächstgelegenen Polizeiwache, eventuell an einen Fernsehsender
Ist das Fahrziel bekannt, Gewerbeaufsicht informieren, Stichwort: nicht angemeldetes Wanderlager
am Zielort das Fahrzeug des Veranstalters zuparken lassen (meist ein teures Auto, evtl. mit Kennzeichen aus dem Raum Cloppenburg). Es hat schon Fluchtversuche gegeben!
Wird tatsächlich wertlose Ware verkauft und/oder besteht Betrugsverdacht, *diskret* die Polizei alarmieren.
Eine Kabarettnummer mag ja ganz reizvoll sein, führt aber meist schnell zum standrechtlichen Rauswurf. Kaffeefahrt-Veranstalter sollte man lieber der Justiz zum Fraß vorwerfen.

Trotzdem: viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen!
Wuschel


----------



## johinos (4 Juni 2007)

*Wanderlager*



Wuschel_MUC schrieb:


> [*]Ist das Fahrziel bekannt, Gewerbeaufsicht informieren, Stichwort: nicht angemeldetes Wanderlager


Zum Vertiefen dieser Thematik eignet sich das "Forum Gewerberecht" sehr gut, eine kleine Auswahl findet sich dort mit dem Suchbegriff Wanderlager.

Über die dort abrufbare User Map findet man auch ganz schnell bundesweit kompetente Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe heute Gewinnbenachrichtigung "HAUPTSTADT-RÄTSEL" erhalten. Absender PF 1162, 49341 Diepholz. Gewinner sind ebenfalls Frau T, S. , Nürnberg ; Herr A. S. , Berlin und dann mein Namen. Alle für die 3000 Euro nominiert. Dazu habe ich auch noch ein Fahrrad im Wert von 290 Euro gewonnen.
> Veranstalter ist Inter. Travel-Tours. Gewinnübergabe findet am 11.06.2007 statt.
> 
> Werde dieses Schreiben an die Verbraucherzentrale in Hamburg senden.
> ...



Hallo,
ich hab auch so ein lustigen Brief bekommen.
Hab auch zurückgeschrieben und bekanntgegeben das ich mit 3 weiteren Personen mitfahren möchte.

In der Bestätigung steht das bei Nichtteilnahme eine Gebühr von 29 Euro/Person erhoben wird.

Nun meine Frage: Können die das rechtlich fordern oder nicht?

Bitte um Antwort.

Wenn nicht machen wir uns am 07-06-07 einen spass draus.

Weiß überhaupt einer wo die lustige reise hingeht.

Wenn noch jemand am 07.06.07 hinfährt kann er sich ja melden, können uns dann ja absprechen.


----------



## N.W. (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo,

haben auch so einen tollen Brief erhalten und die "nette" Verkaufstour in der nähe von Arnstadt (Veranstalter: Herrn J.v.d. B., "sein Sohn" J. und ein E.) mal mitgemacht, ach nee es ist ja eine Werksmesse *lach mich krank*  

Also erläutere diese mal kurz.

Wertpreis 3 x 2500 € sind Lose die aber nur die bekommen die auch eine Reise mitmachen die erst nur dem Eingeladenem umsonst versprochen wird, dann den Mitgebrachten Gästen aber für Geld und am Ende zahlen alle "nur" 59,90 € für eine 5 Tägige Verkaufsfahrt.

Das Fahrrad ist eine Zumutung!!! Das nur einer bekommt der bei einer Sondertombola mitmacht.

Der 290,00 € Wertpreis ist das was man bei der 5 Tägigen Reise spart die ja den Wert von 360 € hat.

Abholung ist von einem unverschämten Busfahrer, der bei der Rückreise um eine Spende in einem Körbchen bittet *hätten uns Krank lachen können* danach wurde er frech weil er übelste Umwege gefahren ist und wir uns aufgeregt haben, er meinte wir können auch aussteigen.

Für die Buspauschale wird dann Werbung für das Busunternehmen gemacht.

Das super geile Frühstück sind 3 halbe Partybröchen (also die kleinen) belegt, einen Kaffee, ein Ei, ein 0,2 ml Glas Orangensaft jedes weitere Getränk Kostet.

"Werksmesse" Verkaufsveranstaltung, am anfang erzählte Herr v.d. B. er stelle nur ein paar Unternehmen vor, dann verschenkte er drei Messerkoffer, dann Verkaufte er 15 Pfannen für 60 € (gab angeblich nur 10 wir zählten aber mit u es waren 15, auf nachfrage antwortete er die anderen 5 waren von gestern übrig) dann Nahrungsergänzungsmittel für 799 € absolute Spinner!!! Die armen Leute sind auch voll auf die Masche reingefallen. Stundenlange Verkaufsgespräche und er konnte die ältere Generation ziemlich beeinflussen!!!

Sektempfang viel aus, da sich letzte Woche wohl welche besoffen hätten (von einem Sektempfang, sprich einem Glas Sekt *HA HA HA*

Führung und Showeinlage gab es nicht!!!

Überraschungsgeschenk im Wert von 149 € war ein Reisetaschenset Rot Kariert, schätze den Wert auf 10 €

Leckeres Mittagessen war Soljanka (Scharf für 3,00) und Schweinebraten Rotkohl und Kartoffelbrei (Sehr lasch für 6,50) 

Die Kneipe in der das war, war eine absolute Assikascheme, dreckig, total versüfft, bedienung total Assozial, Knasttattoowierung!!! Einfach nur ein LOCH!!!

6 Stunden sitzen auf harten stühlen!!!

Zusatzgeschenk für Paare und Ehepare war ein DVD Player aus der Sondertombola.

Am Anfang wurde es Groß angebriesen es sei keine "Kaffefahrt" sondern eine Werksmesse d. h. laut Herrn v.d. B. eine Vorstellung mehrerer Firmen und man könne Produkte dann direkt ab Werk kaufen.

Wir dachten uns, sowas muss man einmal erlebt haben, wir wollten mal sehen was sie dort mit den armen älteren Menschen so anstellen und ich fand es echt Krass!!! Solche Leute gehören eingesperrt!!!

So schnell wie die, die Menschen um den Finger gewickelt haben das glaubt man garnicht!!! 

Es wird mit ein paar spässchen aufgelockert und nur blödsinn erzählt!!! Also der Mann versteht sein Handwerk!!! Hat es echt geschafft diese Leute zu manipulieren!!!

Ich empfehle es keinem dort mitzufahren, denn es ist nur verschenkte zeit!!!!

Meinem Freund seine Oma war mit, weiß jemand. Leider hat auch sie sich von den "netten" Herren blenden lassen und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel für 799 € gekauft. Weiß jemand zufällig wie es läuft mit dem zurück geben, denn die bereut diesen kauf, hatten ihr vor ort schon davon abgeraten aber sie hat sich nichts sagen lassen.

Also dann hoffe ich mal diesen Leuten wird irgendwann mal das Handwerk gelegt und das ihr euch nicht so verarschen lasst von ihnen!!!!!!!!

Liebe Grüße 

N.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo,

hab bei einem Hauptstadträtsel mitgemacht..
Danach hab ich ein Schreiben erhalten in dem stand, dass ich gewonnen hätte zusammen mit Herr A. Schulze Berlin und Frau T. Schubert Nürnberg. Ich habe dann in einem online Telefonbuch nachgesehen, aber diese Namen gab es nicht. (vielleicht haben sie sich nicht angemeldet ....)
Ich habe 2500 €  gewonnen und noch ein Fahrrad im Wert von 290 €,  ich müsste nur an einer Busfahrt ..... teilnehmen.

also lasst euch nicht von denen veräppeln ...

_ca 20 Fehler in Rechtschreibung und  Interpunktion der besseren Lesbarkeit halber  editiert modaction _


----------



## susa (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo. Haben heute auch eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung bekommen. Wollte mit meiner Schwiegermutter am 18.07.07 mitfahren. Dank eurer Beiträge haben wir uns jetzt dagegen entschieden. HA,Ha. Werden die Einladung der Polizei übergeben. Leider steht nicht darin, wo die Reise hingehen soll.

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge. Gruß Susanne


----------



## Jürgen Wollnik (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Ich möchte mich für die Informationen bedanken. Da wir auch solch eine Gewinnmitteilung erhalten haben und arin eine große Gefahr sehen, haben wir uns an die Abendschau Baden-Württemberg gewandt in der Hoffnung, das dies Thema aufgegriffen wird.


----------



## Lippi (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

danke, 

auch wir haben bei dem Hauptstadträtzel mitgemacht und " gewonnen "

als ich nun diese Gewinnbenachrichtigung bekam konnte ich schon nicht mehr vor lachen und nun habe ich mal gegoogelt und siehe da mein Misstrauen wurde bestätigt. 

[]


laßt Euch nicht verarschen


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo. Habe auch einen solchen Breif bekommen, denn ich hatte auch an dem Haupstadträtsel teilgenommen. Kam mir sehr komisch vor, denn angeblich konnte man mich telefonisch nicht erreichen. Und auch dieselben Namen wie bei euch standen in dem Breif drin. 
Ich sage nur Finger weg von solchen Sachen.
Kann man sich Gewinne nicht einklagen? 
Werde mich mal kundig machen und davon berichten 


Grüßle


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Hier findet man Berichte über Kaffeefahrten zu haufe:
> forum.gewinnbriefe.info/viewforum.php?f=10&sid=395c7e55926e3a6a48de1f324054fc5c


Die Site ist platt, nur noch Werbelinks, deutete sich schon seit geraumer Zeit an


----------



## felicifratz (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

hallo, habe heute (!!!) auch so einen brief bekommen, haargenau der selbe inhalt ... (immer noch die selben namen: trude schubert - nürnberg, a. schulze - berlin, "mein name"). schön, dass ich diese seite gefunden habe, wusste nämlich auch nicht so recht was ich damit anfangen sollte ... vielen dank für die info! lg juli


----------



## bussi bär (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Haben heute auch nettes Schreiben bekommen, Gewinnbenachrichtigung aus Diepholz. Schade nur das es viele ältere Leute gibt die auf so etwas reinfallen und abgezockt werden. Warum kann man denen nicht das Handwerk legen. Hoffe nur das die irgent wann ihre Strafe kriegen.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 August 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!!!!!!!!!!
HIER werden irgendwie alle so benachrichtigt immer erst die namen und dan der gewinner !!!!!!!!

(wollte bloß fragen ob ihr bei dem wertsach preis gewinn auch gezogen wurden seit (Fahrrad)
HIERMIT WARNEN WIR ALLE VORALLEN DIE BEI DEM HAUPTSTADTRÄTSEL MIT SPIELEN !!!!


----------



## Puschel (9 August 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



bussi bär schrieb:


> Haben heute auch nettes Schreiben bekommen, Gewinnbenachrichtigung aus Diepholz. Schade nur das es viele ältere Leute gibt die auf so etwas reinfallen und abgezockt werden. Warum kann man denen nicht das Handwerk legen. Hoffe nur das die irgent wann ihre Strafe kriegen.


Auch ich habe so ein Schreiben aus Diepholz bekommen.(09.08.2007)
Allerdings wurde ich telefonisch bebachrichtigt, das ich gewonnen habe und die Bestätigung dann schritlich folgt. Auf meine Nachfrage, was ich denn gewonnen habe, konnte mir das "andere Ende der Leitung" keine Antwort geben. Schriftlich kam dann: war unter den ersten 3 ---> 2.500,00 Euro und
leider kein Fernseher, sondern nur ein Fahrrad zu 290,00 Euro. Aber alle Gäste bekommen ein Überraschungsgeschenk von 149,00 Euro!! Also Finger weg davon !!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Habe auch eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung aus Diepholz erhalten.

Die Namen Frau T.Schubert aus Nürnberg, Herr A.Schulze und mein Name standen auf der Liste.

Wollte schon dran teilnehmen. Danke für die Beiträge


----------



## Unregistriert Hm (16 August 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Diese [ edit] lassen nicht locker. 
Hauptstadträtsel macht die nächste Fahrt am 13. 9. 2007 und startet 5:30 Uhr in Bensdorf bei Brandenburg an der Havel. Brandenburg selbst wird auch "abgegrast", der letzte Zustieg von "Gewinnern" ist 8:00 Uhr in Golzow bei Brandenburg.
Wohin die Reise geht, war nicht zu ermitteln.
Ansonsten war der Gewinnbrief wie der der Vorredner. 
Allerding sehr glaubhaft aufgemacht durch die aufgedruckte Kopie der von meiner Frau tatsächlich abgeschickten Rätselkarte.

Was müssen diese Leute an den Gutgläubigen für Gewinne scheffeln, wenn sie solchen organisatorischen Aufwand bezahlen können.

Bitte um weitere Informationen und "Reiseberichte".

HM


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Was denn das für ein Blödsinn, solch eine [.........], hab auch so ein Schreiben bekommen und bin glücklich , dass es dieses Forum gibt, sonst wär ich auch reingefallen. Diesen [........] sollte man das Handwerklegen.

_Zwei Wörter editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo,

auch wir haben heute so einen tollen Brief bekommen!! Ich habe mich dank Internet schlau gemacht und bin dabei auf eure Seite gestoßen. Unser Reisetag soll am Dienstag, den 18.09.07, 7.00 Uhr ab Meißen Busbahnhof sein. Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich an diesem Tag sowieso nicht fahren kann aus beruflichen Gründen, habe ich mir schon gedacht, dass es sich dabei um absoluten [ edit]  handelt. Es sind die gleichen Namen angegeben, wie in euren Briefen. Ich frage mich nur, warum man diesen Personen nicht das Handwerk legen kann. Ein Reiseziel ist ebenfalls nicht angegeben! Das ist doch absolute Leute-Verdummung!!! Also fallt bloß nicht darauf rein. Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob man diesen angeblichen Gewinn nicht einklagen kann? Hat sich da schon mal jemand schlau gemacht?

Gruß Katrin


----------



## jupp11 (23 August 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob man diesen angeblichen Gewinn nicht einklagen kann?


In Deutschland schon mal gelungen, aber in Luxemburg?  Vor dem europäischen Gerichtshof?
Warum operieren die denn sonst von dort...


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo an alle hier!

Und die [.......] versucht es immer weiter .... (wir schreiben inzwischen den 8. September 2007 !!) .... die Gewinner des Hauptstadträstels auf den ersten beiden Plätzen bleiben unverändert und jippi *fg* ich bin die glückliche dritte im Bunde!!

Die Gewinnübergabe soll am 1.10.2007 stattfinden ... wohin auch immer!!

Von Brandenburg ist die Truppe nun schon nach Sachsen mit ihren Gewinnbenachrichtigungen vorgedrungen ...

Die Adresse (PF 1162, Diepholz) hält sich auch noch wacker....

Als der Brief kam, hatte ich mich schon richtig gefreut, mal etwas gewonnen, die Karte für das Rätsel hatte ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit abgeschickt, je weiter ich las, um so misstrauischer wurde ich ....

Ich danke allen hier, die schon im Forum gepostet haben und kann nur noch einmal alle warnen:

[.........] auf einen Gewinn kann man da lange warten ... schade *grummel*!!

MfG Nicole
_
Teile aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2007)

*AW Rätsel-Gewinner-Auslosung Diepholzen*

Hallo, habe heute auch so eine "super tolle" Einladung erhalten. Nach einem ersten Freudenausbruch über 2. 500,00 € und ein neues Fahrrad, kam ich wieder auf den Boden und informierte mich via Internet . Auch bei mir waren als Mitgewinner A. Schulze aus Berlin und Trude Schubert aus Nürnberg. Aufgefallen sind mir schon die  die verschiedenen Postleitzahlen von Diepholzen . Im Klicktel 49356 und in meiner Gewinnbenachrichtigung 49341. Wahrscheinlich nur ein "Druckfehler" !!!!!!!!!  Es ist schlimm, das solchen [.......] das Handwerk nicht gelegt werden kann und viele ältere Leute (Senioren ect.) auf solche Sachen reinfallen. Also Vorsicht und die Hände weg. Ich werde das Schreiben auch an die Polizei weitergeben. Ich bin froh und danke allen, die sich an diesem Forum beteiligen und ehrlich ihre Meinung schreiben. Sonst wäre ich bestimmt drauf reingefallen.
MfG.   Angelika

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hi,

ich setz noch einen drauf am 11.10.2007 geht die Sache in Mittelfranken los und es steht wieder das gleiche drin wie bei allen meinen Vorgängern. T.S. aus NBG, A.S. aus B und dann ICH und noch nem Fahrrad und Geschenk für 149, DVD und die ganz Fahrt umsonst, Juhu und der Gewinn (Fahrrad) kann sogar auch im Bus verstaut werden.

Es ist ne große Sa...... Leute so zu vergeigen. Warum tut da niemand was zum Schutz der Verbaucher????

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Gut dass es dieses forum gibt! Habe nämlich denn gleichen Brief bekommen. solche [ edit] !!!!!!! nur was haben die davon??


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo
Ach menno und ich habe mich schon sooo auf das Fahrrad im Wert von 290 € gefreut. Auch der Video/DVD-Player wäre was schönes für meinen Sohn gewesen.
Ich habe heute die Einladung für den 25.10.2007 bekommen und das jetzt schon in Bautzen.
Danke Euch allen für die Beiträge, ganz besonders meinem Mann, der mich auf Internet aufmerksam gemacht hat.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (27 September 2007)

*Danke sagen reicht nicht!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Danke Euch allen für die Beiträge...


Danke-Sagen reicht nicht. Gib die Einladung dem Gewerbebeamten der für den Zielort zuständigen Polizeiinspektion. Ist der Zielort nicht bekannt, verständigst du die Polizei am Abfahrtsort. Die haben dann immerhin die Möglichkeit, den Herrschaften z.B. mit dem Vorwurf eines nicht genehmigungsfähigen "Wanderlagers" (§ 56a Gewerbeordnung) beizukommen. Die Gewerbeaufsicht in Cloppenburg interessiert das auch, weil sie einige Gewerbeuntersagungsverfahren betreibt.

Am besten wäre es natürlich, mitzufahren und diskret die Polizei zu rufen, wenn die Veranstalter mit dem Verkauf beginnen.

Bei www.antispam-ev.de gibt es den Teilnehmer "Truelife", der hobbymäßig Kaffeefahrten platzen lässt. Schicke ihm doch deine Einladung unter [email protected]. Diese Adresse wird von ihm selber regelmäßig in seinen Beiträgen genannt.

Es müsste doch möglich sein, den Veranstaltern kräftig in die Suppe zu spucken!

Wuschel


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Gerade rief meine Schwiegermutter mich an, dass auch sie angerufen wurde und nun den Brief mit einer Einladung hat, soll irgendwann im Oktober stattfinden. Wir kommen auch aus der Nähe von Bautzen.

Eine Frage an die, die da schon mal mit waren? Wohin ging die Reise? Wenns hier aus dem Osten von Sachsen losgeht, kanns doch maximal 100km in die Pampa gehen. Ansonsten rechnet sich der Spaß nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo zusammen,
willkommen im Club! Meine Mutter wohnt in Mittelfranken und hat dieselbe Nominierung für einen möglichen Gewinn über 3x2500 EURO (zusammen mit den bekannten Personen T.S. aus Nürnberg und A.S. aus Berlin) bekommen ... Achtung die Betonung liegt auf Nominierung, nicht auf Gewinn! Der Super-Hauptgewinn ... das Fahrrad soll ihr ja persönlich auf der Butterfahrt übergeben werden. Aber wer genau liest, sieht, dass da garnicht ein Fahrrad im Wert von 290 EUR steht, sondern wörtlich: "Ein Fahrrad ./. Wertpreise 290,-- EURO" ... das Zeichen ./. kenne ich nur als kaufmännisches Minus-Zeichen, was soviel wie "abzüglich" heißt! Also Ein Fahrrad abzüglich Wertpreise 290 EURO ... verstehe es wer es wolle! Ich habe sofort die Polizei in Ansbach verständigt ... die sagten aber nur ... freuen Sie sich doch, dass Sie einen Ausflugstag mit Essen, Trinken und Geselligkeit verleben dürfen und etwas Abwechslung haben und dazu noch ein Fahrrad + Video/DVD-Player bekommen. Und sollte es eine Verkaufsveranstaltung sein, müssen Sie ja nichts kaufen ... das gibt mir schon zu denken!!!


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn's hier aus dem Osten von Sachsen losgeht, kann's doch maximal 100km in die Pampa gehen. Ansonsten rechnet sich der Spaß nicht.


Hm, und wenn's nach Polen oder Tschechien geht? Damit wäre z.B. die Möglichkeit unterlaufen, die Veranstalter nach § 56a GewO (Wanderlager) am Kragen zu packen. Wer von uns kennt die dortigen Vorschriften oder spricht Tschechisch/Polnisch?

Man kann ja behaupten: "ich habe keinen Personalausweis dabei, Sie haben doch kein Sterbenswörtchen von Auslandsfahrt gesagt!"

Wuschel


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Wo sind eigentlich die Rätsel zu finden, mit denen man gewinnt? Meine Frau glaubt, sie hätte das Rätsel in einem Kaufland-Prospekt gehabt. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder nähere Angaben machen?


----------



## Bori (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo, ich bin auch ein Gewinner des Europa - Rätsels.
Ich wurde sogar vorher noch von einer Frau Kunze (welch seltener Name) angerufen das ich einen Sachpreis gewonnen habe.
Erwürde mir in der nächsten Woche zugeschickt.
Bei der Frage wo denn der Haken sei, wurde geantwortet - es gibt keinen.
Statt des Sachpreises kam dann dieser Brief.
Abfahrt der Reise in Schönwalde-weiter nach Falkensee und in Dallgow sollten auch welche eingesammelt werden. Also wird in der Umgebung von Berlin jetzt mit den Menschen dummgemacht.
Nun ist man ja mit der Zeit etwas schlauer geworden.
Internet hat man auch. Also rein und rumgeforscht.
Nun bin ich hier gelandet und lese die Beiträge alle. Was macht man aber als alter Bürger ohne Internett??????????????????


----------



## Bori (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich die Rätsel zu finden, mit denen man gewinnt? Meine Frau glaubt, sie hätte das Rätsel in einem Kaufland-Prospekt gehabt. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder nähere Angaben machen?


Ich habe sie in der Beilage einer zeitung gehabt. Ich glaube es war Kaumarkt


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Bori schrieb:


> Ich habe sie in der Beilage einer zeitung gehabt. Ich glaube es war Kaumarkt



...wir hatten die Beilage in der BRAWO ....Wochenblatt .....BRANDENBURGERWOCHE.....vielleicht sollten sichdiese Verlage mal dagegen wehren...solche Blätter überhaupt einzulegen.....!!!!!


----------



## condor (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Habe gleiches Schreiben auf Hauptstadträtsel erhalten, allerdings vom 30.10.2007 nach Telefonat einer Frau K.  (ohne Rufnummernübermittlung) die mir versprach den Gewinn zuzusenden! Übergabe des Preises Fahrrad 290.- € und für Preis 3x 2500.-€ nominiert 
Frau T. S.  Nürnberg
Her A. s. Berlin und ich

Ha,Ha, 

Absender/Empfänger "Rätsel-Gewinner-Auslosung Abt. Bargeld + Reisen
                             PF 1162
                             49341 Diepholz

Nach den mir nun vorliegenden Informationen (Reiseziel leider unbekannt - vielleicht Polen?)
werde ich wohl die Medien als auch die zuständigen Justiz- und Polizeibehörden informieren, obwohl ich bei letzteren wohl wenig Erfolg erwarte. Bei einem nichtbezahlten "Knöllchen würden sie sicher mit aller Härte durchgreifen!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo alle zusammen!
Ich bekam zwei von diesen Briefen.(Hauptstadträtsel)
die Gewinner wie gehabt, Trude Schubert Nürnberg, A. Schulze Berlin, und ich
2500 Euro nominiert, Hautgewinn Fahrrad
Auf dem ersten Brief war auch meine Schrift oben rechts in der Ecke,
beim zweiten Brief stand oben rechts

ACHTUNG*** Erinnerung
Dies ist eine Kopie unseres Schreibens vom 02.10.07.
Leider haben wir von Ihnen bis heute keine Anmeldung erhalten.
Wir gehen davon aus, daß Ihnen unser Brief nicht zugestellt wurde.
Postfehler?
Bitte senden Sie Ihre Anmeldekarte bis zum 24.10.07 zurück, damit wir für Sie alles weitere bereitstellen können.( Essen, ausr. Busplazte etc. )


Diese Fahrt ist am 30.10.07 (Wohin?) Keine Ahnung!
7:00 Uhr Schönwalde-Siedlung
7:15 Uhr Falkensee
7:30 Uhr Dallgow-Döberitz (nicht weit von Berlin entfernt) Havelland



Auf jeden Fall Finger von weg!!! 
Auf das die Papiertonne voll werde.
                Mal schauen wann der dritte Brief kommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Ich habe auch sooo eine gewinnmitteilung erhalten,werde nicht hinfahren frau trude u.herr schulze können sich ja da die hände reichen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

ich bin aus brieselang und hab wiegesagt auch diese mitteilung erhalten,meine fahrt wer am 29.10 gewesen


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Wir haben ebenfalls diese schreiben vom Hauptstadträtsel bekommen mit den anderen 2 gewinnern Frau S aus nürnberg und Herr S aus Berlin und dann noch mein Name.
dachte am anfang dass ich wirkich as gewonnen hätte da ich auch an dem rätsel teilgenommen habe. aber da ich das von euch jetzt alles gelesen habe,werde ich an diesem tollen ausflug sicher nicht teilnehmen!
Solche Aktionen sollten wirklich verboten werden. kann man gegen solche "firmen" irgendiwe was unternehmen??


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo!
haben den Brief am Freitag erhalten und uns schon gedacht, das
da etwas nicht stimmen kann.
Trotzdem toll, dass es so ein Forum gibt - hätten vielleicht 
daran teilgenommen und mehr Ärger als etwas anderes gehabt.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Jetzt im Landkreis Wittenberg, alles wie gehabt, Trude Schubert und A. Schulz und ich, leider haben Sie nicht mich, sondern meinen kleinen Sohn der gerne rätselt gelinkt, die nächste Tour am 22.11.07, Postfach 1162 40341 Diepholz!


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Auch ich habe dieses Schreiben bekommen. Habe mit einem Brief darauf geantwortet, nur bis jetzt keine Antwort erhalten.
Werde das Geld (was mir rechtmäßig zusteht einklagen!)
Gruß Marion Burgess


----------



## Franziska (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Werde das Geld (was mir rechtmäßig zusteht einklagen!)


Na denn, viel Spass!
(Manchmal hilft lesen!)


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (1 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Werde das Geld (was mir rechtmäßig zusteht)einklagen!


Das wird daran scheitern, dass ein Postfach nicht als ladungsfähige Anschrift zählt und die Klage nicht zugestellt werden kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo miteinander!
Hab mich gestern Abend auch riesig über meinen Supertollen Gewinn (Fahrrad im Wert von 290 €) gefreut ;o) ha, ha, ha...
Naja, kam mir ja auch gleich alles komisch vor. Meinen Brief bekam ich übrigens aus Diepholz und meine Mitgewinner waren, wie sollte es anders sein: Frau Trude Schubert aus Nürnberg und Herr A. Schulze aus Berlin. (wenigstens neue Namen wären nicht schlecht...) ;o) 
Staunte auch nicht schlecht, was meine Gäste, die mit mir an einer Tagesreise (wohin werd ich wohl nie erfahren) am 30.11.2007 bekommen sollten: Frühstück, Mittag, ein Preis für jeden im Wert von 149 € und ein DVD-Player für Ehepaare bzw. Pärchen... 
Tja, mein Brief ist jedenfalls noch gestern Abend im Handumdrehen im Müll gelandet! Ich rate allen nach mir das Gleiche zu tun!

Es grüßt, L. aus Dresden

PS: mit Einklagen hab ich mir auch überlegt! Hat das Einklagen schon bei Jemanden was gebracht??


----------



## unlimited (5 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo alle miteinander,
ist es nicht schön, dass wir alle gewinnen? Auch ich habe eine solche Einladung erhalten aber von Rätsel-Gewinner-Auslosung; Diepholz -scheint die gleiche Firma zu sein, denn auch bei mir gewinnen immer die gleichen, Frau Trude Schubert und Herr Schulze und als dritter ich. Gewinnübergabe ist der 30.11. Ort unbekannt. Ich selber wohne, um das Spielfeld zu erweitern, in Dresden. 
Viel Spaß beim lesen und viel Glück euch allen noch nicht angeschriebenen, vielleicht winkt euch auch bald ein "Gewinn".


----------



## Zwenne (5 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Einen wunderschönen...

Mein Kollege reichte mir gerade mal das offensichtlich schon sehr gut bekannte Einladungsschreiben...
Reisetag ist der 14.11.07, Abfahrt im nördlichen Landkreis Dahme-Spreewald.

Schon nicht mehr schön, was irgendwelchen *zensiert* einfällt....

Hab meinem Kollegen mal den Tipp mit den Jungs in Blau, äh, in Grün gegeben....


----------



## Zwenne (5 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Konnte meinen Beitrag leider nicht editieren...

Die "Märkische Allgemeine Zeitung" hat darüber auch schon was geschrieben.

http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/11011241/61759/


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Danke sehr,

habe heute auch so einen "Preis" erhalten und dann beschlossen mich mal schlau zu machen.

Bin jetzt schlauer und schmeiß den "Preis" weg.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> Ich bekam zwei von diesen Briefen.(Hauptstadträtsel)
> die Gewinner wie gehabt, Trude Schubert Nürnberg, A. Schulze Berlin, und ich
> 2500 Euro nominiert, Hautgewinn Fahrrad
> ...



Hallo...ja ja...meine Mutter hat es auch erwischt...schade um die Briefmarke...bei ihr war es diesmal der 29.11.07 Abholung von Ilsfeld..(nähe Stuttgart)..wo ich es sah war ich auch gleich misstraurisch, hatte ca.3 Jahre zurück auch einen komischen Gewinn und ihn nie erhalten..deswegen hab mich entschlossen bevor meine Mutter antwortet im Internet zu erkundigen. Bin sehr dankbar dass das Forum gibt!!!!! Gut das sie mir den Brief heute gezeigt hat..sonst hätte sie sich morgen bei ihrem Arbeitgeber und wohlmöglich die anderen 3 Personen, die mitfahren dürfen Urlaub beantragt..und hinterher blamiert.
Finger weg!!!
Also nochmal danke an alle "GEWINNER"


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

So eine verarsche..man sollte die echt anklagen!!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ..man sollte die echt anklagen!!


"Die Nürnberger hängen keinen, sie hätten ihn denn zuvor!"


----------



## Gruenspecht (9 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo, ich gehöre zu den bescheuerten Rentnerinnen die sich verar.... liessen.
Ich hatte eine Einladung zum14.11.2007 mit dem gleichen Inhalt der hier beschriebenen
Beispiele. Es sollte ja kostenlos sein !!!!!!
Heute bekam ich nun ein Schreiben von Inter.-Bus-Tours. Es enthielt die Drohung,dass ich bei Nichterscheinen 29,50 € pro Person zu zahlen hätte.


----------



## jupp11 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Gruenspecht schrieb:


> Heute bekam ich nun ein Schreiben von Inter.-Bus-Tours.


Der Papierkorb ist der passende  Ort dafür  oder heb es auf und  zeig es der Verbraucherzentrale. 
Die freuen sich über sowas.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Jetzt im Landkreis Wittenberg, alles wie gehabt, Trude Schubert und A. Schulz und ich, leider haben Sie nicht mich, sondern meinen kleinen Sohn der gerne rätselt gelinkt, die nächste Tour am 22.11.07, Postfach 1162 40341 Diepholz!




Hallo,

auch ICH bin einer der 3 Hauptgewinner und zufällig sind die anderen beiden Frau S. aus Nürnberg und Herr A. schulze aus Berlin.
Bin auch aus dem LK Wittenberg. "Gewinnübergabe" sollte der 22.11.2007 sein.
Habe heute das Erinnerungsschreiben erhalten. Meine Frau war schon drauf und dran den Schwachsinn zu glauben (wer hätte schon nicht gern einen kleinen Geldsegen).
Aber zum Glück gibt es ja das Internet und deswegen landet auch das Erinnerungsschreiben im Papierkorb.
Es bringt nichts zu Polizei zu gehen. Das einzigste was hilft: ignorieren und zwar alle, die diesen Scheiß erhalten.
In diesem Sinne hoffe ich mal, dass keiner darauf reinfällt.
Und Tschüß....


----------



## stieglitz (9 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> So eine verarsche..man sollte die echt anklagen!!


machs doch !


----------



## Unregistriert (10 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Wir hatten heute auch so ein schreiben das wir gewonnen hätten auch auf platz 3,die 2 besagten namen haben wir auch,berlin und nürnberg stehen anscheind immer auf platz 1 und 2.ist ja voll witzig bloß aber auch frech wenn man die menschen so für dumm erklährt.Aber wer weiß wo der raum nürnberg hingefahren wird weil da kommen wir her,werden uns das schauspiel mal anschaun.wenn ihr euch aber zu recht erinnert gab es sowas auch schon oft gerade in der wendezeit,ich weiß noch ich bin damals mit meiner mutter gefahren koblenz in der gegend es war ätzend die sind sowas von beleidigt wenn man den nichts abkauft.werde euch berichten wie es war,die fahrt geht hier am 22.11.07 los ins niemandsland-
also ihr lieben
grüße 
p.s.man müßte doch sollchen leuten irgentwie das handwerk legen


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

!!!Jetzt auch im Raum Dessau-Roßlau!!!

Habe anfang Oktober ein "Hauptstadt-Rätsel" gelöst und abgeschickt! Habe dann am 24. Oktober ein schreiben erhalten, in diesem Schreiben stehen unter 1.) Für die erstem 3 x 2500,- EURO in Bar wurden nominiert: Frau Trude Schubert aus Nürnberg, Herr A. Schulze aus Berlin und ich (wobei die meinen namen noch falsch geschrieben haben);
2.) Auf die Kategorie Wert - Sach - Preise: wurde Ihre Karte als Super-Hauotgewinn gezogen. Ein Fahrrad ./. Wertpreise 290,- EURO !!!

Kostenlose und Exclusive Leistungen der Sonsoren:
- Abholung in einem modernen Reisebus
- Buspauschale pro Person entfällt
- festlich gedeckter Frühstückstisch
- Werksmesse / Sektempfang / Führung mit Showeinlagen
- für alle Gäste ein Überraschungsgeschenk im Wert von 149,- EURO
- alle Ehepaare und Paare erhalten ein Video/DVD-Player
- Endstation an der Einstiegsstelle mit dem Gewinn (Fahrrad)

Habe nichts zurück geschickt, da ich mir schon denken konnte, dass dies nur eine Abzocke ist.

Jetze vor ein paar Tagen, habe ich wieder ein Brief von denen erhalten, mit dem Zitat:
"ACHTUNG +++ ERINNERUNG" Dies ist eine Kopie unseres Schreibens vom 24.10.2007. Leider haben wir von Ihnen bis heute keine Anmeldung erhalten. Wir gehen davon aus, dass Ihnen unser Brief nicht zugestellt wurde. Postfehler? Bitte senden Sie Ihre Anmeldekarte bis zum 14.11.2007 an Rätsel-Gewinn-Auslosung, Abt. Bargeld + Reisen, PF 1162, 49341 Diepholz zurück!!!

Reisetag: Dienstag, 20.11.2007

Abfahrten:
6:35 Coswig, ab Hubertusplatz
6:50 Roßlau, ab Busbahnhof
7:10 Dessau, W.-Feuerherdt-Str./Rehsener Str.
7:20 Dessau, Busbahnhof am Hauptbahnhof
7:30 Dessau, K.-Weil-Str./ R.-Wagner Str.

Ich habe bis heute noch nicht zurück geschrieben und werde dies auch nicht tun!

Dann ist mir und meiner Freundin die Idee gekommen mal im Netz zu Rechachieren,
haben dann bei GOOGLE mal "rätsel-gewinn-auslosung" eingegeben und gleich als erstes steht der link, der zu dieser webside führt und das hat meine/unsere Ahnungen bestätigt!

Naja auf jeden Fall müssen die wirklich mal aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Auch ich habe mit der Post das Hauptstadträtsel bekommen sowie der darin versprochene Preis 2500€ und das Fahrrad. Ebenfalls habe ich mit Frau Trude Schubert aus Nürnberg und mit A. Schulze aus Berlin anscheinend den Hauptgewinn erzielt. Eine Rückfrage beim Weihnachtsmarkt Esslingen konnte wir keinen Gewinn feststellen. 
Also lasst euch nicht verarschen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auch ich habe mit der Post das Hauptstadträtsel bekommen sowie der darin versprochene Preis 2500€ und das Fahrrad. Ebenfalls habe ich mit Frau Trude Schubert aus Nürnberg und mit A. Schulze aus Berlin anscheinend den Hauptgewinn erzielt. Eine Rückfrage beim Weihnachtsmarkt Esslingen konnte wir keinen Gewinn feststellen.
> Also lasst euch nicht verarschen.



Das Gleiche hier ;o)


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Man o man... das sind doch richtige { edit] ..denn einige leichtgläübige Menschen machen sich echt hoffnung  ( vorallem ältere) !Man sollte einfach mal vorne und hinten die Türen abschließen und wie man bei unns sagt --richtige { edit]  verteilen,sie dann in Ihre Wärmedecken einpacken und unter die Dusche stellen !!!
Ich kann Euch nur alle warnen, das sind moderne { edit] !!!!   Güße Thomas


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

hallo zusammen!

kennt hier jemand einen, der da schon mal mitgemacht hat? 
auch ich habe heute meine tolle gewinnnachricht erhalten.


----------



## Der Jurist (20 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... tolle Gewinnnachricht erhalten.


Irrtum. Das ist keine Gewinn-Nachricht. Das ist der Gestellungsbefehl für Schafe. Sie sollen zum Scheren antreten. :scherzkeks:


----------



## stieglitz (20 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Irrtum. Das ist keine Gewinn-Nachricht. Das ist der Gestellungsbefehl für Schafe. Sie sollen zum Scheren antreten. :scherzkeks:



Natürlich von schwarzen Schafen 

apropo, die sind auch schon gekapert:

wenn man hier auf Foren geht
http://www.gewinnbriefe.de/
landet man hier:
[noparse]http://forum.gewinnbriefe.info/index.php[/noparse]

Hab das aber länger nicht mehr verfolgt.


----------



## Der Jurist (22 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

 Das passt dazu.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Habe auch so eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung erhalten. Auch gemeinsame Nominierung mit Frau Trude Schubert aus Nürnberg und Herrn A Schulze aus Berlin.
Angeblich wurde meine Karte auf die Kategorie Sachpreise als Super-Hauptgewinn gezogen: Ein Fahrrad ./. Wert-Sach-Preise

Diesmal organisiert von "Inter. -Travel-Tours" und Reisetag 12.12.2007 ab Schwerin

Schade - meine Tochter hatte sich schon auf das Fahrrad gefreut


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo
wollte euch ja bescheid geben,die Fahrt war ätzend,es waren auch einige schon mit gekommen,ein mageres Früchstück,das was man bestellt hat wurde auf einer Papiertischdecke und die Bedinung durfte während der ganzen Veranstaltung nicht rein also mußte man dann raus,wenn man Durst hatte.Es ist ärgerlich wie sie die Leute mit was überzeugen wolln -der Witz ist ja sie boten Reisen an und verlangten Beratungsgebühr und Servicegebühr selbst für Fahrten die erst im Jahre 09 gemacht werden,Aschenbecher wurden seitens von der Bedinung garnicht gelert-das Mittagessen war gut aber dafür das Frühstück arg mickrig,also Leute tut euch das echt nicht an es sei den man hat viel Zeit und lange weile.Sollchen Leuten gehört das Handwerk gelegt.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo zusammen,
nun ist offenbar Baden-Württemberg dran.
Habe heute die besagte "Gewinnmitteilung", ebenfalls mit T.S. aus Nürnberg und A.S. aus Berlin erhalten.
Die beiden müssen inzwischen ja Millionäre sein )
Nun wird im Anschreiben suggeriert, es geht zum Weihnachtsmarkt nach Esslingen. Beim aufmerksamen lesen stellt man dann aber fest, dass es zu einer "Werksmesse" geht. Ort ist unbekannt, vom Weihnachtsmarkt ist keine Rede mehr.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallö, und Ich habe mich schon auf den gemeinsamen Tag mit meinem Mann nach Celle am 19.12.2007 gefreut, um den DVD-Player und natürlich alle oben genannten Dinge zu bekommen. Vorallem, da Ich schließlich EUROPA auf die Karte geschrieben habe.
 Der Mensch, der daran teilgenommen hat hat aber nicht geschrieben, ob es nun irgendwelche angekündigten Geschenke gab..
Auf jeden Fall ist neben Baden-würtemberg auch der Landkreis Lüchow-Dannenberg dran.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Moin 
Kreis Uelzen ist auch dran, Termin 20.12.07 Werde mir vielleicht mit ein paar Leuten den Spass gönnen. Kann mir einer sagen was verkauft wird, damit man sich schon mal passende Fragen und Antworten ausdenken kann?


----------



## Ahnungsloses Opfer (24 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Bei mir lag der gleiche Brief im Briefkasten, in dem Drinne steht das Ich,  
Frau Trude Schubert aus Nürnberg und  Herr A. Schulze aus Berlin  gewonnen haben.
und zwar sollte es ein 1- Tagesausflug nach Esslingen zum Weihnachtsmarkt werden.
Außerdem stand da noch das ich Telefonisch nicht erreichbar gewesen bin was net zutreffend war.

Angeblicher gewinn 3 x 2500,-- € in Bar und diverse kleinpreise.
Ich muss Sagen das es echt voll der Betrug ist da Steht kein Nummer an die man sich bei Fragen wenden könnte noch kein Firmenname etc. sonder nur ein Postfach

Angebliche Anschrift: Vorsicht Verasche!!!!
Rätsel-Gewinner-Auslosung
Abt.Bargeld + Reisen
PF 1162
49341 Diepholz


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo liebe Mitgewinner(-innen) in Niedersachsen/Lüchow-Dannenberg
Gewinnbenachrichtigung erhalten?
Fahrt nach Celle am 18.12.2007(?)
Wer kommt mit? 
Habe mich angemeldet - vielleicht kann man gemeinsam so eine Veranstaltung mal "sprengen". Verbraucherzentrale ist informiert. 
Bitte feedback [......]


----------



## Unregistriert (29 November 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hi ihr da wir haben beim weihnachtsmarkt esslingen nachgefragt.
Die wissen von nix.
Also ne kaffeefahrt!!!
Dann drohen sie damit wenn man nicht erscheint muss man eine Rechnung bezahlen.
Wir haben uns soo gefreut und gleich die Karte abgeschickt.
Rechtlich kann man leider nix machen.
Gruß
XYZ


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Wir haben gestern bei so einem Tour mitgemacht, auch von Hauptstadt Europa Gewinnspiel, die haben und versprochen das wir für 2500€ oder Fahrrad nominiert sind und im wert von 149€ Ware und DVD-player gewonnen haben und Weinachtsmarkt Esslingen.

Abgeholt haben sie uns um 7.30 wie versprochen, wir waren ca. 50 Personen Früchstück war nur ein Semmel mit wurst oder marmalade kaffe, die restlichen trinken und essen muss man selber bezahlen. Dann ab 10 Uhr bis 12.30 Uhr hat er uns ein produkt vorgestellt Q10-Balsam 14,99€, royal gelee tablett 30€ und das war der Hammer ein mittel das man 3Mo. nehmen muss aber eine wirkung hat die 5 Jahre dauert. Die 5 Jahre ist man dann voll gesund, kann einem nicht passieren, im wert von 699€. Von 50 war ca. 20 idioten die des produkt für 699 zu kaufen und zusätzlich bille geschenke mitgekriegt haben. Dann haben sie noch bis ca. 16 Uhr Reisen angeboten. Zum Schluss gab eine Verlosung zum rubbeln keiner hat natürlich das Geld gewonnen, genauso das Fahrrad. Die DVD die für alle versprochen war hat nur einer gewonnen, komisch der war einer von denen die des für 699€ gekauft hat. Danach dürften wir endlich gehen man konnte entweder 2Messerset oder ein Uhr (Wert 5€) sich aussuchen. Und Tschüs. 

Super coole Verarschung. Halt euch fern von solchen Gewinnspielen. Zeitverwendung


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Habe heute auch dieses Schreiben, mit dem Supergewinn erhalten.
Ich ärgere mich, weil ich nicht wer weiß, woher die Karte mit dem Rätsel war. Weiß nur, man musste sie aus einem Heft rausreißen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Wir Familie T**** wundern uns auch ob das so was wie Betrug sein könnte und täten gerne erfahren ob das Betrug ist oder nicht fals sie weitere Informationen bekommen täte ich mich freuen ob es sicher ist da hin zu fahren.meine E-Mail ******@web.de 
ich täte mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Es scheint mir sehr verdächtig das keine E-Mail adresse da steht oder telefonnummer werde demnächst auch zur Polizei gehen, vieleicht weis die was.


----------



## stieglitz (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es scheint mir sehr verdächtig das keine E-Mail adresse da steht oder telefonnummer werde demnächst auch zur Polizei gehen, vieleicht weis die was.



bestimmt


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Auch ich habe einen solchen Brief am 20.12.07 bekommen. Gleiche Gewinner und mein Name. Telef.nicht erreichbar, nur Postfach als Anschrift!? 
Das ist mein 2.Glückstag!? Vor 3 Wochen bekam ich einen Brief aus Spanien von der Fa. GROUPAMA SEGUROS,S.C,S.A. da habe/hätte ich 925.500.-€ gewonnen. Nach einen Telefonat und einem Rückfax wäre ich auch schon in deren Fängen gewesen. 
Ich kann dieses Portal nur für gut befinden, in dem man sich über solche [.......] austauschen kann.

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Habe einen Brief am 10.01.08 für Reisetag 09.02.08 erhalten. Wo die Reise hingeht ist mir nicht bekannt, auch nicht wann ich wieder am S-Bahnhof Hoppegarten (Rand Berlin) abgesetzt werde. Danke dass ich diese Seite gefunden habe. Wir wollten schon mitfahren. Gruß  Norbert


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo, 
auch ich habe heute (10.01.08 ) diese nette Gewinnbenachrichtigung vom Hauptstadträtsel erhalten. Gleiche Angaben, wie bei allen aus dem Jahr 2007. Reisetag: 09.02.08 - Dahlwitz-Hoppegarten, Hönow und Neuenhagen als Abfahrtsorte. Dafür waren die Veranstalter nicht mal in der Lage, meine Adresse korrekt ins Anschreiben zu übernehmen; so eine Gebietsreform kann wohl die besten Computer durcheinander bringen...

Jedenfalls kann auch ich nur raten: Finger weg und ab in den Müll mit diesem Schreiben


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Helft mit diesen Verbrechern ihr Handwerk zu legen. Also den Gewinnbrief mit Rücksendekarte (da ist der Reisetag und die Abholorte mit Uhrzeit vermerkt) nicht in den Papierkorb, sondern an die Verbraucherzentrale schicken. Kostet zwar 0,55 € aber ich denke es ist eine gute Tat und diese Abzocke wird auch mal über andere Medien verbreitet.
Gerade die Zielgruppe "Senioren" hat überwiegend nicht die Möglichkeit ins Internet zu schauen.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo zusammen,

einen schönen Gruß aus dem Raum Frankfurt (Oder). Auch ich habe vor ca. 4. Stunden den Brief geöffnet und gedacht ich bin um 2500 € reicher. Als erstes habe ich mich ja riesig gefreut: ein Gewinn von 2500 €; ein Fahrrad und oben drauf noch einen Tagesausflug am 05.02.2008 (Ort unbekannt). Um so länger ich mir den Brief angeschaut habe, wurde ich immer komischer. Die einzige Möglichkeit die mir geblieben ist, das ich erst einmal ins Internet schaue. Und  Gott sei Dank, ich bin hier gelandet und bin jetzt froh, dass ich den Brief noch nicht abgeschickt habe.

Der Brief landet so schnell wie möglich in den Mülleimer.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo,
ich habe dieses Forum schon oft genutzt,heute,erhielt ich ebenfalls die tolle Einladung und im ersten Moment hätte ich fast geglaubt,es mit seriösen Veranstaltern zutunzuhaben,aber ein Klick ins liebe Netz,hat mich nun eines Besseren belehrt.
Ich werde die Unterlagen zur Verbraucherzentrale schicken,Euer Pumuckel


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Habe letzte Woche unter 49341 Diepholz,PF 1162 Brief bekommen zur Gewinnabholung-Bedingung-Tagesausflug mit Inter-Travel-Tours am 15.02.2008.Kostenlose Fahrt mit 3 Personen meiner Wahl.
Da ich das Rätsel aus einer Zeitschrift gelöst hatte,war ich fast im Glauben,das das wahr wäre.Habe dann aber im Internet recherchiert und die Beiträge gelesen.Eigentlich müsste man diese Zeitschriften verklagen,die solche Gewinnversprechungen noch anbieten.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

hallo,

wir haben heute auch so nette Post bekommen. Allerdings nicht wegen einem "Hauptstadt-Rätsel" sondern einfach wegen Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspiel (gesponsertes Gewinnspiel!??). (Gleiche Anschrift, gleiche Adresse wie bei dem Hauptstadt-Rätsel)  - Ein Glück, wir nehmen nie teil, an Gewinnspielen, daher war alles schon vorher klar- alles getürkt - Kaffeefahrt mit Werksführung -! 

Für die Gewinnübergabe am  07.02.2008 sollen wir mit Frau Trude Schubert, Hamburg, (ist wohl von Nürnberg kurzfristig extra für Gewinnzwecke nach Hamburg gezogen) und Herrn A. Schulze, Berlin, eine Reise nach Bad Zwischenahn antreten. 

Wir wünschen Frau Schubert und Herrn Schulze viel Vergnügen! Für alle anderen gilt auch hier FINGER WEG!

Grüsse aus Niedersachsen

mausi


----------



## BenTigger (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Wieso??
Bad Zwischenahn ist doch schön... Hinfahren... spazieren gehen... zurückfahren... 

aber es besteht die Gefahr, dass man dort nie ankommt :-(


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Momentan treiben die  Herrschaften in Norddeutschland wieder ihr  Unwesen. Die  Gewinner sind wieder gleich (einfallslos) und auch die  Gewinne (Langweilig). Naja, anscheinend dasrf man solch einen Mist über Jahre betreiben ohen dafür belangt werden zu können.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo meine Frau hat heute auch so einen Brief bekommen. Ich würde a echt mal den Spaß mit machen und dort dann rchtig Terror schieben.Unser Termin ist am 14.02.2008 natürlich mit Frau Trude Schubert aus HH und Herr A. Schulze aus Berlin.
Mit virtuellem Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Also, da es sich um ein gelöstes Rätsel von uns handelte, glaubten wir erst daran. Wir haben dann die Bestätigung für 4 Personen zurück geschickt (für den 09.02.08 von Neuenhagen) Nun bekamen wir ein Schreiben, dass bei Nichtteilnahme 29,00 € pro Person zu zahlen sind. Da diese Typen meist mit allen Wassern gewaschen sind, hab ich ein bisschen Schiss, dass die das Geld tatsächlich einfordern könnten. Ich nehme natürlich auf gar keinen Fall daran mehr teil. Eigentlich ist es so unseriös, dass einem da nichts passieren dürfte, da weder eine richtige Adresse noch eine Telefonnummer oder so angegeben ist. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hab ich ein bisschen Schiss, dass die das Geld tatsächlich einfordern könnten.


Fordern kann man viel (wenn der Tag lang ist) , aber um der Forderung Nachdruck
 zu verleihen, müßten sie eine  ladungsfähige deutsche Adresse offenbaren und 
 das ist das letzte, was bei dem Laden zu erwarten ist. 
(Gäbe   jede Menge Leute, die sich darauf stürzen würden  )


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo.........

Ich habe ein großes Problem. Ich habe auch den Brief erhalten vom Hauptstadträtsel und meine Teilnahmekarte zu denen zurück geschickt.Nun habe ich den Brief erhalten das es am 09.02. los gehen soll und habe aber jetzt erst gemerkt das, das alles beschiss ist. Kann ich jetzt einfach nicht fahren oder muss ich dann wirklich €29,90 pro Person bezahlen, weil ich nicht gekommen bin. Bitte gibt mir einen Tip.

Lieben Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Danke Captain Picard, ich weiss zwar dass es so ist, aber ich musste es auch unbedingt noch mal hören. Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Auch ich habe heute am 02.02.2008 ebenfalls ein Brief der Firma Inter.-Travel-Tours erhalten.
Den Gewinn am 26.02.08 abzuholen bei einer Busfahrt ins Unbekannte, die als Einkaufsfahrt getarnt ist, von dieser kann ich nur abraten. Frau Kunze hätte mir die telefonische Einladung per Telefon schon mitgeteilt, so stand es im Brief, davon weiß ich leider nichts. Ich hätte ihr auch die passenden Sätze erzählt.
Frau Trude Schubert aus Nürnberg und Herr A. Schulze aus Berlin stehen auch bei mir beim Bargewinn und natürlich ich, wer auch sonst.
Also Mahnung an alle, weg mit dem Schreiben zum Mülleimer !


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Habe ihn auch bekommen,wie schon alle vor mir...hiermit möchte ich noch Frau Schubert und Herrn Schulze grüßen ;o) 

Ist bei euch auch der Rätselcoupon eingescannt oben rechts?
Ist gar nicht meine Schrift....schaut mal bei Paris da schaut das A wie ein H aus,bei euch auch???
Wer ist da schonmal mitgefahren und kann berichten und mir eventuell meinen Anteil mitbringen?*ggggg*

Freundlichst


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Ich habe auch mit Schulze und Schubert gewonnen!!!!! Ach, ein Fahrrad auch.... Auf den vorderen Seiten ändert sich meistens nur die Heimetstadt unsrerer beiden Ständiggewinnern.Die kopie der Rätselkarte simmt mit meiner Schrift auch nicht überein! Mich haben sie nicht angerufen, obwohl das so in dem Brief steht! Am meisten bin ich stutzig gerworden, weil der brief so farblos ist und die Antwortkarte ein schlecht geschnittenes Blatt Papier ist! den Brief nehmen, hinfahren und dem Verantwortlichen den Brief dorthin stecken wo keine Sonne hinkommt


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Ich habe auch mit Schulze und Schubert gewonnen!! Ein Fahrrad auch und einen schönen Tagesausflug zur Hauptgewinnübergabe!!!

Das ist schon echt eine richtige Frechheit.

Einfach nicht drauf reagieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, "Inter.-Travel-Tours" einzugeben und bin hier bei Euch gelandet.........................Ich bin so dankbar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grins.Schöne Grüße an Frau Schubert und Herrn Schulze .Bei der Menge von Fahrrädern,müßte ja ein extra Bus mitfahren.Dreiste Sache!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo,

bei uns ist das Schreiben auch eingegangen!
Allerdings befindet sich oben rechts nicht das gescannte Rätsel, sondern womöglich schon das Ziel der Reise!?
Bad Zwischenahn wird dort erwähnt!
Der Text erinnert mich an ein Werbeblatt des Landes Ammerland!

Habe die Antwortkarte zurückgeschickt, mich aber leider bei meiner Anschrift versehen.
Habe, glaube ich, Strasse und Hausnummer meiner Nachbarn eingetragen. Egal, ist eh die örtliche Polizeistation!

Werde an einigen Abholstationen in meiner Nähe Schilder aufstellen mit meiner Einladung und ein paar Auszügen der Erlebnisse dieses Forums!
Vielleicht kann ich so ein paar Leute vor größeren finanziellen Schäden bewahren!!

Gruß  A d G


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe die Antwortkarte zurückgeschickt, mich aber leider bei meiner Anschrift versehen.
> Habe, glaube ich, Strasse und Hausnummer meiner Nachbarn eingetragen. Egal, ist eh die örtliche Polizeistation!
> 
> Werde an einigen Abholstationen in meiner Nähe Schilder aufstellen mit meiner Einladung und ein paar Auszügen der Erlebnisse dieses Forums!
> ...



Geil, lol.

Ich hab halt auch dieses schreiben bekommen und da hab ich halt mal nachgeschaut und dann bin ich hier gelandet. Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

yop... rosrock ist auch dabei....
die fahrt soll am 21.02. losgehen.... 

die klapsen ja die ganze republik durch


----------



## hummel11111 (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

:-D Hurra, ich bin nominiert für 2500,-- EURO in Bar und den Supergewinn ein Fahrrad . /. Wertpreis 290,-- EURO. Zum ersten mal in meinem Leben habe ich was gewonnen.

Ein Glück hatte ich bei diesem Brief gesunde Skepsis und habe dieses Forum hier entdeckt. Danke Leute, dass ihr so schlau wart und andere warnt. Wer weiß mit was ich heimgekommen wäre, Heizdecken oder Teppiche oder irgendein anderer Schund den die Welt nicht braucht. Nur warum kann gegen solche [..] nichts unternommen werden? Was ist mit den vielen alten Omis und Opis die kein Internet haben und die gutgläubig in die Falle laufen.

Also noch mal Danke für die Warnung.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo,
bin der Wasweißichderwievielste der von dieser "Firma" über den Tisch gezogen werden sollte.
Meine "Gewinnübergabe" sollte im Raum Chemnitz gestartet werden. Da ich auch etwas mißtrauisch bin, stieß ich bei meiner Recherche auf dieses Forum und bedanke mich bei allen die meinen Verdacht schon bestätigt haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hurra ich habe auch 2500Euro und ein Fahrrad gewonnen im Wert von 290Euro.Diese Bande  müßte man Einsperren. Mir ist es nur Leid um die Rentner die um diese Weise [........] werden.

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo,

habe heute auch so einen Brief bekommen, Frau Sch. aus Nürnberg, Herr Sch. aus Berlin und ich sind die Glücklichen die für 3x 2.500,-€ NOMINIERT sind. Wieso nominiert - 3 Gewinner = 3x 2.500,-€, oder ??? Die Fahrt ist am 18.03.2008, ohne Reiseziel, mit 3 Gästen meiner Wahl und Inter.-Travel-Tours plant die Hauptgewinn-Übergabe. Ich werde natürlich nicht mitfahren. Wenn man diesen Leuten nicht das Handwerk legen kann, bin ich doch froh, dass es das Internet gibt. Es müßte niemand mehr auf solche Briefe reagieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 März 2008)

*Europa Rätsel*

Ich habe auch so ein Schreiben erst jetzt erhalten, aber auch mit den Namen Frau Trude Schubert aus Nürnberg und Herr A. Schulze aus Berlin und ich und auf dei zweite Kategorie ein Fahrrad im Wert von 290,00 Euro. Ich erinnere mich auch an das Rätzel ich hatte das wenn ich mich nicht täusche in der Bild am Sonntag mit dabei. Kaffeefahrt kann ich auch alleine machen. Echt [.....] und vor allem die Briefmarken. Möchte gerne mal wissen wer daran verdient.

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (13 März 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hi,ist die blanke Abzocke kann ich nur sagen ab damit in den Müll mfg H.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo,
habe gerade meine "Gewinnbenachrichtigung" aus dem Hauptstadt-Rätsel bekommen.
Da kein richtiger Absender drauf stand, habe ich ein bischen recherchiert und dieses Forum gefunden.
Ich wollte nur mitteilen es gibt einen neuen Absender.

Buchungsservice-Deutschland
Rätsel-Gewinner-Auslosung
Abt. Bargeld + Reisen
PF 1349
49380 Moorkamp

Das ist natürlich die Anschrift für die Reiseanmeldung. Für mich sollte der Reisetag der 14.05.2008 sein. Es gibt also nicht nur eine Anschrift in Meppen oder Diepholz!!

Stutzig wurde ich auch als nirgends ein Reiseziel angegeben ist. Werde dieses Schreiben in meinen "Rundordner" sprich Papierkorb abheften.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo ,

sehr interessant was es über dies Firma zu berichten gibt. Bin jetzt schon sehr amüsiert , wenn es auf diese Busreise geht.
ich habe auch bei diesem Rätsel mitgemacht und prompt nominiert , zusammen mit 
Frau Trude Schubert Nürnberg
Herr A. Schulze Berlin 
und ich . Wie ich zwischenzeitlich in anderen Foren gelesen habe, handelt es sich wohl bei den beiden ersten um Dauergewinner. Selbst bei mir ist eine Postfachadresse , mit PF 1349 ; 49380 Lohne.
Losgehen soll die Fahrt am 24.04.08 vom Leipziger Norden aus , Ziel ist unbekannt.
Besonders interessant ist , das jetzt in einem kleinen Kästchen steht
``Sehr geehrter Reisegast,
Wir rechnen fest mit Ihrem erscheinen. Die von Ihnen gebuchten Plätze sind verbindlich für Sie reserviert, Frühstücksbüffet und Buspauschale von 29,50€ bereits bezahlt. Bei nicht erscheinen, stellen wir diesen Betrag in Rechnung. wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis. ``

Also , ich fnde das bei dem was in den Foren steht , absolut daneben und lächerlich.

ich meine , jeder weiß ja was da passiert. Man sieht ja auch viele Erfahrungsberichte , auch im TV und Internet . Ich bin dafür das mehr verdeckte Ermittler eingreifen müssen um diese Veranstaltung zu stören und aufzulösen. damit die Veranstalter die Lust und viel Geld daran verlieren. Und sich diese Art nicht mehr lohnt !


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo,
habe auch eine Nachricht bekommen.Reisetag 14.05.08.Fahrrad gewonnen,bei den 3 Nominierten für 2500€,neben H.SCH.aus Berlin u.Fr.Schu.aus Nürnberg.Außerdem die Einladung zum Superfrühstück mit Sektempfang,Werksmesse mit Showeinlagen,Überraschungsgeschenk im Wert von 149€,1 Video/DVD-Player für Paare und einen zaubernden Küchenchef  für das Mittagsmenü.Mein Fahrradhauptgewinn kann im Bus verstaut werden.Tolle Sache.Schade,dass man solche [.......] 
nicht zu fassen bekommt.Ich meine privat.Die Gesetzeshüter haben bestimmt andere Sorgen,ansonsten könnten sich solche [........] nicht so frank und frei bewegen.
Meine Antwortadresse  für die Reise steht unten.

Buchungsservice-Deutschland
Rätsel-Gewinner-Auslosung
Abt. Bargeld + Reisen
PF 1349
49380 Moorkamp

_Zwei Editierungen aus rechtlichen Gründen. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo,

Habe auch "gewonnen" beim tollen Hauptstadträtsel aus Moorkamp. Hatte mich schon gefreut. Hab leider auch schon geantwortet. Tja läßt sich wohl nicht mehr ändern. Hoffe es geht auf dem Postweg verloren.
Bin froh diese AUFKLÄRUNGSSEITE gefunden zu haben. Danke Leute habt mich vor einer Dummheit bewahrt. Dies Blatt ist echt nur als Schredderfutter zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Habe auch Gewonnen! mit Fr.Trude Sch. Nürnberg u.Hr.A.Sch.Berlin so wie die anderen 2500€ und ein Rad im wert von 250€. wäre ja schön aber wir die Gewinner und unsere  3Gäste sollte da der Bus voll sein! Schade nur das es wirklich mein Rätzel war.
Was machen all die alten Leute die auch Rätzeln???? und kein Internet haben


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Bei uns ist der Reisetag der 22.5. und natürlich haben die beiden "Schu's" aus Nürnberg und Berlin auch gewonnen bzw. sie wurden nominiert!
Mich würde aber interessieren, ob da tatsächlich jemand mitgefahren ist und was da konkret abging.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

hallo hier der nächste Reisetermin, Donnerstag 29.5.08. Auch uns flatterte heute diese Einladung zur Gewinnübergabe ins Haus (gewonnen mit den gleichen Personen, schöner Tagesausflug, reichhaltiges Buffet, Überraschungsgeschenk 149€ und Fahrrad). Gewinnanschrift ist Moorkamp. 
Wieviele Fahrräder / DVD-Player o.ä. haben Familie T.Schubert und Familie A.Schulze wohl schon gewonnen?!? 
Fragt man sich, was dort passieren soll, warum können erst Personen ab 21 Jahren teilnehmen?!? 
Würde mich gern mit Gleichgesinnten zusammenschließen, um solchen Leuten das Handwerk zu legen. 
Wer ebenfalls darüber nachdenkt, kann sich bei uns melden unter Telefon:0171 /  ****
Solltet ihr uns nicht direkt erreichen, hinterlasst eure Rufnummer, wir rufen umgehend zurück....wir meinen es wirklich ernst!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

zu der Nachricht genau über der...sry zu schnell abgeschickt...
wir sind Familie H. aus Halle /Saale...und meinen es immer noch ernst mit dem Vorgehen gegen diese Firma...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo,
auch wir haben heute die Benachrichtigung über unseren Gewinn bekommen!!!!
Lieber Gast von 14:12 Uhr,
was willst du denn dagegen machen???? Willst du an die Presse und Medien gehen???
Meinst du etwa das bringt was??? Sicherlich für den Moment bestimmt, aber es ist nun mal so, dass sie sich meistens nur einen anderen Namen geben und die Gewinne ändern und dann das selbe wieder tun!!! Man müsste gerichtlich dagegen vorgehen, aber das würde jeden der mitmacht unsummen kosten und sich höchstwahrscheinlich über Jahre hinziehen, und ob man dann noch eine Entschädigung bekommt, ist auch dahin gestellt!!!
Ich würde liebendgern dagegen etwas unternehmen, aber ich denke das man gegen solche typen einfach kaum eine chance hat!!!
Achso wir kommen übrigens auch aus der Nähe von Halle/Saale!!!
Liebe Grüße mattismama


----------



## Cyan (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo!

Meine Eltern haben den gleichen Brief bekommen,...als ich schon las 'Frühstück', war mir klar, das ist eine Kaffefahrt. Gleich das Postfach, und Moorskamp, bin ich auf dieses Forum gelandet. Gleich meinen Eltern gezeigt, weil sie echt mit den Gedanken gespielt haben da mitzufahren. Sie haben natürlich eure Beiträge gelesen, und gleich den Brief zerschreddert. Habe noch die Antwortkarte aufgehoben, vielleicht schicke ich die zurück, mit einer netten Widmung(natürlich nicht zu ordinär   ).


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Auch Bekannte von uns haben den Brief gestern bekommen und wollten dran teilnehmen. Doch ich sagte ich schau erst mal im I-Net und nun stoß ich auf eure Beiträge. Auch wir kommen aus Halle Saale. Mit den Betreffenden haben auch Frau Sch. aus Nürnberg und Herr Sch. aus Berlin gewonnen.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auch Bekannte von uns haben den Brief gestern bekommen und wollten dran teilnehmen. Doch ich sagte ich schau erst mal im I-Net und nun stoß ich auf eure Beiträge. Auch wir kommen aus Halle Saale. Mit den Betreffenden haben auch Frau Sch. aus Nürnberg und Herr Sch. aus Berlin gewonnen.


Yep, komme auch aus Halle/Saale. Ich schätze mal, jetzt klappern die gerade Halle/Saale ab.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Aha aha,  
Ersteinmal einen Gruss aus dem Saalkreis an alle Gewinner von 2500 Euro dem Fahrrad usw usw usw....
Dann ging es wohl darum diesmal im Raum Halle und Saalkreis die Werbung zu sparen und mit einem Rätsel Gäste zu veralbern.
Wo war das ,,Hauptstadträtsel nochmal drin ?

Ps: Frau Trude Schubert und Herr A. Schulze müssen jetzt wohl schon finanziell abgesichert sein. Jeden Monat 3500 € und nen eigenen Fahrradgrosshandel, nicht schlecht Herr Specht.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo!

Mitlerweile gibt es auch schon in Hessen gewinner! Meine Mom hat heute auch ihre Gewinnmitteilung bekommen! Ist ja nur gut, dass es Internet gibt, wo man sich mal ein bisschen informieren kann... Natürlich haben auch Frau Trude Schubert und Herrr Schulze gewonnen! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Liebe Grüße an alle Mitgewinner!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Moin. Ich bin auch ein gewinner. Super wat. lol. Soll am 4.6.08 am bahnhof in Sontra abgeholt werder. Aber wisst ihr was. Ich fahre da ma mit und schaue mir das ganze mal an und wenns reicht dann gibt es die 110 und dann wird der laden gesprengt.Schreibe euch dann um was es sich bei der ganzen sache handelt und so weiter. Noch son ding dann Augenring. Grins


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

ja schreib bitte deine erfahrungen hier nieder, würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Auch Wir haben so einen Brief bekommen die Frage ist ja nur wer macht die Kopie vom Rätzel und macht sich die mühe Persönliche Briefe zuschreiben das ist doch schon sehr seltsamm.Intressant währe zu wissen wie seid ihr an das Rätzel gekommen bei uns war es in einer Werbug der "Firma Müller"ein Drogarieladen,wWir kommen aus Niedersachsen PLZ384XX Danke für die seite


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo...mein Vater ist angeblich auch soein Gewinner...heute hat er soeinen Brief bekommen wo er mit Frau Trude Schubert Herr A. Schulze für 2500 Euro ein Fahrrad und eine Reise mit unbekanntem ziel nominiert wurde...aber sowas sollte man nicht glauben...das ist echt dumm....-.-...ach ya ich komme aus dem Landkreis Gifhorn...


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo
Auch Ich habe am16.05.2008 so einen Brief bekommen.
Ich kann nur alle davor warnen auf diesen Brief zu Antworten.
Leider kann wohl unsere Justiz dagegen nichts machen.
Anscheinend gibt es ja wohl wichtigere Dinge für Justiz als gegen die [......] vor zu gehen .

Jürgen


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo, für den 19.06.08 sind Einladungen für den Kreis Parchim
in Mecklenburg Vorpommern verschickt worden. Diesmal gibt es ein Fernsehgerät und es
dürfen noch zusätzlich drei Personen mitgebracht werden.
Hauptgewinner waren wieder Frau Schubbert aus Nürnberg und Herr Schulze aus Berlin.
Wenn man sich die Gewinnbenachrichtigung anschaut, kann man getrost davon ausgehen,
daß es sich wieder mal um eine Kaffeefahrt mit Abzocke handelt. Meine Meinung: "Finger weg davon nicht antworten."


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Vielen Dank für die Warnung!
Werden verfolgen was aus der ganzen Sache geworden ist.

Gewinner aus Hessen


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Ein Glück, daß ich erstmal im Netz nachgesehen habe! Frau Trude und Herr Schulze sind auch in Wolfsburg aktiv. Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, wo das Rätsel drin war. Nun soll ich am 11.06. mit einem Bus abgholt werden, wohin weiß keiner, aber es gibt 12 Abfahrstellen zwischen WOB-Reislingen und Meine... Hätte ich Zeit, würde ich mir die Umtriebe ja auch gerne mal ansehen, aber einen Tag Urlaub ist es mir nicht wert! Warte mit Spanung auf den Erlebnisbericht aus Hessen!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Ich habe heut auch ein Brief erhalten ,hatte eigentlich mich schon gefreut auch mal Glück zu haben .!!!gut zu wissen das es Internet gibt. Meine Fahrt wäre am 30.06 .08 gewesen aber die Fahrt fällt nun ins Wasser da ja immer ein und die selben gewinnen Frau T.Schubert aus Nürnberg und Herr A. Schulze aus Berlin . Warnung an alle Hände davon weg!!!!!!  die zeit ist viel zu wertvoll


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

ich habe auch gewonnen.3000 € und einen farbfernseher.danke vielmals.der witz dabei ist, das meine tochter für mich mal was abgeschickt hat.ich bekam post von dieser firma und hab nicht reagiert, weil ich mir schon dachte, das es schwindel ist.also keine reaktion meinerseits.gestern bekam ich wieder post von diesem verein mit einer kopie von meiner tochters handschrift.ich solle mich unbedngt melden.keine ahung was dahinter steckt,ich werd jedenfalls nicht an dieser fahrt teilnehmen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner! Ich bekomme 3000,-€ und ein Fahrrad im Wert von 390,-€. Mit mir haben eine Fr.Ilse Neubert aus Stuttgart und ein Hr. A. Schulze aus Berlin gewonnen. Meine Fahrt wäre am 16.07.08 zur Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte-Müritz gegangen. Gott sei Dank bin ich an dem Tag im Urlaub und Gott sei Dank hab ich Internet und habe dieses Forum gefunden. Danke für die Warnung!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Habe gestern ebenso Post erhalten 3000 Euro gewonnen zuhaben und ein Fahrrad im Wert von 390 Euro. Hier auch Angabe der Gewinner Ilse Neubert aus Stuttgart und Herr A. Schulze aus Berlin. Die wollen die Leute nur veralbern und die Briefmarke hätte ich mir auch schenken können. Bitte nicht drauf reinfallen. Vorsicht


----------



## VolkerH (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Freundin hat auch gewonnen.
Wir freuen uns schon auf die nette Ausfahrt.

Leider fehlt mir die Kapazität hier die 24 Seiten zu lesen.

Kann mir eventuell jemand einen Link senden oder über seine Erfahrung mit dieser schönen Ausfahrt berichten?
Wo geht  es da überhaupt hin oder  um  was geht es , hat dies schon jemand  live erfahren?

Danke für eure Hilfe. Gruß Volker


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



VolkerH schrieb:


> Leider fehlt mir die Kapazität hier die 24 Seiten zu lesen.


Teste es selber  und berichte hier ob es Magnetdecken, Massagesessel, Nahrungsergänzungsmittel 
oder sonstigen Mist gab.
  fehlende Kapazität    ( Faulheit bestraft sich selbst )
Tipp: Der Thread läuft jetzt seit vier Jahren und steht unter der Rubrik 
*"Unerwünschte Werbung / SPAM" *


> Diskussionen um unerwünschte Werbung, SPAM/UCE/UBE
> und wie man sich davor schützen kann


und nicht unter "Heitere Reisebeschreibungen" 
Einfach die erste Seite lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/uner...ndel-luxembourg-euro-bus-tours.html#post76094

In der Zeit, die für  Anmeldung und  Posten investiert wurde, hätte man locker 
10 Seiten lesen können...

PS: Will hier jemand für den Müll  werben ?


VolkerH schrieb:


> ...Wir *freuen *uns schon auf die *nette* Ausfahrt.
> 
> .....oder über seine Erfahrung mit dieser *schönen *Ausfahrt berichten?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

hallo ihr da meine tochter hat auch so einen brief bekommen ich wusste gar nicht das sie an einem rätsel teilgenommen hat siehat auch 3000euro und ein fahrrad im wert von 390 eurogewonnen genau wie fr.neubert aus stuttgart und hr.schulz aus berlin meine tochter ist gerade mal 5 jahre alt ich frag mich nur wo solche [.....] die ganzen adressen herbekommen ich danke allen die sich diese seite angeschaut haben


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo,
auch wir haben ein solches Schreiben bekommen, nur diesmal haben sie den Wert des 1. Gewinns auf 3X3000,00 € erhöht und als 2. Kategorie Sachpreise kein Fahrrad im Wert von 290,00 € sondern ein Navigationsgerät für den gleichen Preis. Ein Ziel der Reise war nicht angegeben, nur die Anschrift hat sich wieder einmal geändert.

PF 1349
49380 Lohne


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo... 
Auch wir zählen zu den "glücklichen" Gewinnern. Mein Partner ist als Gewinner für die ersten 3 x 3000,00 Euro neben der Bekannten Frau Ilse Neubert aus Stuttgart und dem nicht weniger Unbekannten Herrn A. Schulze aus Berlin nominiert worden. Des weiteren wurde meine Karte als Super-Hauptgewinn neben dem Geldpreis gezogen und gewonnen habe ich ein Navigationsgerät im Wert von 290,00 Euro. Huhu...

Wenn ich an der Busreise - Mecklenburgsiche Seenplatte-Müritz - teilnehme (wir kommen aus dem Umkreis Landkreis Güstrow und Bad Doberan, bekomme ich ein Frühstück, Sektempfang, Showeinlagen und noch vieles mehr. Ein Überraschungsgeschenk in Wert von 149,00 Euro ist auch noch mit dabei...

Wir sind froh, dass wir dieses Forum gefunden haben und bedanken uns bei allen die hier einen Beitrag geschrieben haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo
Ich komme aus der Mecklenburgsiche Seenplatte-Müritz und habe ebenfalls so ein Schreiben erhalten und worde auch mit d gleichen Personen für die ersten 3x3000 EURO in BAR nominiert also mit die Frau Trude Schubert aus Nürnberg und Herr A. Schulze aus Berlin und ich und auf die zweite Kategorie ein Farbfernsehgerät im Wert von 390,00 Euro. gewonnen.
Auserdem wurde mir versprochen, Frühstück, prall gefüllte Präsentkorb, Video/DVD-player und VIP - Gast Überraschunggeschenk für jeden mitgebrschten Gast.

Ich war echt neugierig was dahinter steckt und bin zum die angegebene Bushaltestelle hingefahren. Habe 15 Min. gewartet aber kein BUS ist gekommen. Dann bin zum nächste angegebene Haltestelle schnell hingefahren und dort das gleiche......KEIN BUS!!!
Ich übergebe diese Schreiben meine Rechtsanwältin.
DANKE


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo, haben auch so ein schreiben bekommen, bisher steht die reise noch bevor, wisen auch nicht wirklich wohin es gehen soll, aber wir machen das jetzt mal mit.
mal sehen was dabei rauskommt, wir haben ja einen guten anwalt, falls was schief geht.
es geht am 17.7.2008 los. die angegebenen namen sind die selben


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wir haben ja einen guten anwalt,


Nimm ihn mit, hinterher nützt er dir überhaupt nichts 

wie naiv kann man nur sein oder will hier jemand versteckte Werbung machen ....


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

das werden wir, danke.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Also EINS finde ich total komisch. Alle schreiben, dass die das gleiche Schreiben bekommen haben und viele, dass die auch aus neugier daran teilnehmen werden und davon berichten....mh.......???????????
Wo sind die Erfahrungen????????? Keine hatte das bis jetzt getan. Oder haben alle die Leute weiterverkauft??????????


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo ihr!!!!

Bin echt froh über das forum, denn nur so konnte ich meinen Opa davon überzeugen

da nicht mitzufahren!

Danke noch mal....


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

hallo....
meine eltern haben auch diesen brief erhalten,sie hätten ein fahrrad gewonnen und diesen tagesausflug mit buffet und preisübergabe und sind natürlich auch für die 3000euro nominiert mit den anderen zwei personen,dessen namen auch identisch natürlich waren wie von den anderen angeblichen gewinnern!!!!
diesmal gab es aber allerdings wieder eine neue adresse,sie lautet:

Buchungsservice-Deutschland
Rätsel-Gewinner-Auslosung
Abt. Bargeld und Reisen
PF 1125
49601 Quakenbück


----------



## max346 (6 September 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

hallo an alle mitfreunde des beliebten Preisrätsels...!
also meine großeltern haben ebenfalls vor ein paar tagen diesen brief erhalten , und natürlich, wie nicht anders zu erwarten mit den schon so oft genannten personen fr. ilse neubert aus Stuttgart und herrn A. Schulze aus berlin ! gewonnen haben sie angeblich ein Fahrrad im wert von 390€ und nominiert sind sie für ebenfalls 3 x 3000€! und den rest kennt ihr ja nun! ( Überaschungsgeschenk wert 149€; Fahrt mit werksmesse Sektempfang Führung und Showeinlagen!) die anschrift dieses dubiosen Unternehmens ist wie auch von euch schon öfters erläutert ein Postfach irgendwo in Quakenbrück! 
wieso kann solchen [........] nicht einfach das Handwerk gelegt werden! es gibt mit sicherheit noch irgendwo in deutschland leichtgläubige Omis und Opis die auf sonen mist reinfallen weil sie sich einfach nicht vorstellen können, dass sie jemand so sehr verarschen will! die mistkerle sind dann so gut geschult die würden, die würden nem fisch auch noch wasser andrehen können!
ALSO: BRIEF BEI ERHALT BITTE IN DEN MÜLL WERFEN!!!
diesen rat werde ich meinen großeltern auch geben und mich hiermit recht herzlich für eure umfangreichen kommentare bedanken!
ciao


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Auch ich habe heute solches Schreiben bekommen-390,-EuroFahrrad,dvd oder videogerät für Paare und 149,-Euro Geschenk
Auch bei mir sind die Gewinner Ilse Neubert aus Stuttgart und Herr A.Schulze aus Berlin.
Adresse ebenfalls Quakenbrück.
Mir fehlen hier auch die Berichte von den geprellten Personen.
Die angegebenen links sind nicht mehr gültig.
Auch mir tun die armen hoffnungsvollen Omis und Opis leiddie nicht gewarnt werden können
Ich werde versuchen um 6.30 am besagten Ort zu stehen und zumindest die Omas und Opas aus meinem Ort zu warnen.
Auch die Antwortkarte werde ich mit falschen Angaben zurücksenden.So haben sie wenigstens an mir 0,45 Euro Miese gemacht!!!
Danke für die Hinweise


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

hallo, meine Frau hat auch so eine Einladung bekommen. Sie hätte bei einem Preisrätsel mitgemacht und wäre für die ersten 3x2500,-€ nominiert,mit dabei noch eine Frau Trude Schubert aus Nürnberg, und Herr M.Schulze aus Berlin. Nur  Sie niemals an einem Preisrätsel teilgenommen. Die Frechheit besteht darin auch noch, das man sie angeblich telefonisch nicht erreichen konnte. Meine Frau ist Rentnerin und somit Zuhause. Dazu muss ich sagen es ist noch nicht einmal ein Fahrziel angegeben, nur der Abfahrtstermin und die Uhrzeit. Ich habe ihr gleich gesagt sie soll die Finger davon lassen das ist nur ein [........], denn keiner verschenkt 2500,-€ für nichts. Einen Absender in diesem Sinne gibt es auf der Einladung auch nicht. Es steht nur:

 "Sonderfahrt" 
Buchungsservice
"Haupstadt-Rätsel"
Postfach 1202 
49628 Essen

Das Reisedatum wäre am 4.11.2008 in Berlin

Also das ist nur etwas für den Mülleimer mehr nicht. Kann also nur sagen am besten Finger davon lassen!

Ciao


----------



## Eniac (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo, meine Frau hat auch so eine Einladung bekommen. Sie hätte bei einem Preisrätsel mitgemacht und wäre für die ersten 3x2500,-€ nominiert,mit dabei noch eine Frau Trude Schubert aus Nürnberg, und Herr M.Schulze aus Berlin.



Ja die gute Trude aus Nürnberg, die gewinnt seit mindestens Dezember 2000 regelmässig: Busreisen - Tipps & Tricks - Meinungen und Gedanken


Eniac


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo mich wollten Sie auch über den Tisch ziehen, angeblich habe ich zusammen mit 
I. Neubert/Stuttgart und A. Schulze Berlin  und ein Fahrrad im Wert von 390 Euro gewonnen usw. 
Ich kann mich noch erinnern als meine Schwester vor ca. 8 Jahren auch so einen Wisch bekam. Sie hat sich natürlich riesig gefreut. Sie haben damals die Reise angetreten. Wie versprochen hat die Gesellschaft das ganze Frühstück angeboten aber mit einer Werbevortrag. Die Gewinne konnten sie nur mitnehmen wenn Sie irgendwas kaufen würden das natürlich haufen Geld gekostet hat. Aber nur Enttäuschung. Die haben uns von dort aus angerufen wir sollten sie abholen. Leider wussten sie nicht in welchem Ort sie sind.
Also vorsicht nur [......]


----------



## Unregistriert (17 November 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Oh je, wie unfair. Hab mich gefreut wie ein Schnitzel im ersten Moment und dann auf Anraten meines Mannes mal ein wenig geschaut und diese Infos gefunden... 

Kann man da nicht rechtlich gegen vorgehn? Sind denn "versprochene Gewinne" im Zusammenhang mit Kaufzwang nicht rechtswidrig??? 

Und ganz ehrlich, auch wenn es sehr naive Leute gibt (ich gehör auch dazu, bin aber nicht mitgefahren), viele würden das Geld wirklich nötig brauchen und verlassen sich auf solch unverschämte Versprechungen und diese dann auch noch so runter zu machen ist nicht ok!!!

Gut das es dieses Forum gibt, soviel ist sicher. DANKE


----------



## webwatcher (17 November 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Dieser Thread ist mittlerweile über 50000 mal aufgerufen worden. 
Möge er vielen  die Augen geöffnet haben...


----------



## Kleini (22 November 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hi,

bin auch ein glücklicher "Gewinner"! Ich hab mich allerdings erstmal bei der Polizei informiert, weil ich keine Telefonnummer oder Firmenadresse gesehen habe. Die meinten dann gleich, dass man sich das sparen kann. Meine Mitgewinner sind übrigens Schulze aus Nürnberg und Neubert aus Stuttgart.
Wenn man´s genau liest, sieht man ja auch, das man nix gewonnen hat, man ist nur nominiert dafür. Keine Ahnung wie das dann geht, bei drei Nominierten und drei Preisen, wird wohl einer doppelt gewinnen müssen 

Aber interessieren würd mich das schon mal, wie´s da abgeht. Hätte ich schon mal Lust mitzufahren!

Meine Fahrt ist am 16.12.2008 nach unbekannt!

Vielleicht mag ja jemand mitkommen? Meine Fahrtkosten sind laut Antwortkarte und Begleitschreiben nämlich kostenlos! Selbst die "Showeinlagen" (was das wohl ist?) und der Werksmessebesuch sind umsonst, und den DVD Player nicht vergessen!

Viel Spaß allen reisenden!!!

[.....]


----------



## Unregistriert (24 November 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo auch meine Mutter hat diesen Wisch erhalten sowie Frau Ilse Neubert und Herr A. Schulze aus Berlin die Fahrt sollte dieses Mal nach Magdeburg zum Weihnachtsmarkt gehen wie auch bei allen wird sie daran natürlich NICHT teilnehmen


----------



## Unregistriert (30 November 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Halli Hallo Leute wir haben ja naturlich auch ein Fahrrad gewonnen,3000 euro und der Dvd Player nicht zu vergessen!!! Ich finde es eine so eine DREISTHEIT von diesen Leuten und die haben bestimmt auch nichts besseres zu tun als uns zu ver......!bei uns ist die Übergabe des Gewinnes am 09.12.2008.Wir haben schon 2 schreiben bekommen und haben nie geantwortet und tun dies nicht!!!!!Ihre gewinne sollen sich dahin stecken wo es am schönsten ist und mit dem Lenker zuerst!!!!!!Vorallem ist es doch ein witz das man da erst ab 21 mitmachen kann!!!Ich finde es ja gemein das die armen alten Leute so veralbert werden!! Hätte man anstand würde man das nicht machen!!!Die Addresse ist Quackenbrück!!! Mfg Zeitz


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Ach, hast Du auch Post bekommen aus Quakenbrück? Meine Fahrt wäre am 17.12.2008. Ich glaube, die denken, das man blöd ist. 3000 Euro und ein Fahrrad für 390 Euro. Und wie ich sehe, sind es immer die selben, die auch gewonnen haben. Wo lassen denn I.Neubert aus Stuttgart und A.Schulze aus Berlin ihre ganzen Gewinne, ob die sich ein Fahrradverleih eröffnet haben. Diese Kaffeefahrten kennt man doch, irgendwo in einem Gasthaus einkehren, dann die Türen verschlossen und raus kommste erst wieder, wenn du was gekauft hast. Also Leute, last die Finger weg von diesen Gewinnen, es ist nur Lug und Trug. Gruß Roxy


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo alle zusammen,
mein Vater ist offensichtlich der gutgläubigste Mensch von Allen.
Er hat bei dieser besagten Firma aus Quakenbrück am 01.12.2008 an einer Kaffefahrt teilgenommen. Es kam zur "Sonder-Verlosung" der Fahrräder. Jeder Teilnehmer (es waren ca. 75) erhielt einen Losschein mit einer Nummer und seinen pers. Daten. Dieser kam in eine Lostrommel, aus der dann die Gewinner gezogen wurden. Unter grossem Beifall wurde mein Vater gezogen. Man sagte Ihm, das Fahrrad könne man nicht im Bus mitnehmen und ihm an der Haltestelle aushändigen, sondern es wird in den nächsten Tagen nach vorheriger telefonischer Rücksprache geliefert.
Er war damit einverstanden und hatte nicht einen Moment gezweifelt. Warum kann das Rad nicht im Bus befördert werden? Es lag doch bei der Anreise auch in den unteren Stauräumen. Fragen, die er sich und dem Reiseteam leider nicht stellte.
Einen Anruf hat er natürlich nie erhalten - auch keine Reaktion auf seine briefliche Nachfrage.
Zum Glück hat er nichts gekauft!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo alle miteinander,

es scheint so, als ob die Karawane weiter gezogen ist und auf der Insel Rügen ankam.
Auch mein Schreiben verspricht ein Fahrrad über 390,00 € und einen Gewinn von eventuell 3.000,00 €. Ich kann mir zu dem Tagesausflug 3 Gäste einladen und jeder Gast fährt umsonst mit. Außerdem erhalten die Gäste ein Überraschungsgeschenk im Wert von 149,00 €. Selbst wenn man seinen Partner mitnimmt bekommt man einen DVD-Player oder einen Video-Player. Ist das nicht mal eine tolle Sache!!!!! Wo bekommt man sonst schon soviel geschenkt?
Wer fällt eigentlich noch auf solche Ammenmärchen rein? Soetwas kann doch nur für den Papierkorb sein.
Ich werde dieses Schreiben an die Verbraucherzentrale senden und hoffe, dass diesen [.....] bald das Handwerk gelegt wird.


----------



## Eniac (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auch mein Schreiben verspricht ein Fahrrad über 390,00 € und einen Gewinn von eventuell 3.000,00 €. Ich kann mir zu dem Tagesausflug 3 Gäste einladen und jeder Gast fährt umsonst mit. Außerdem erhalten die Gäste ein Überraschungsgeschenk im Wert von 149,00 €. Selbst wenn man seinen Partner mitnimmt bekommt man einen DVD-Player oder einen Video-Player.



Mir scheint Du hast da einiges durcheinander gebracht, das Fahrrad z.B. wurde bestimmt nur _offeriert_. Kaffeefahrteneinladungen richtig interpretieren mit dem Wörterbuch Kaffeefahrten-Deutsch - Hochdeutsch


Eniac


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Die Verbraucherzentrale bekommt die Briefe von euch schon lange, hat aber noch nichts dagegen gemacht .Nicht mal ein Beitrag in irgendeinem Forum .
Den Brief wegwerfen und lieber die Leute hier warnen.

Habe  heute auch so ein Ding bekommen (SONDERFAHRT Thüringer Wald)
PF 1606  49786 Holthausen

Die Frau Ilse Neubert und der Herr A.Schulze sind schon längst Millionäre
und die anderen Teilnehmer sind nur abgezokt worden.

Gruss Jan


----------



## Eniac (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Verbraucherzentrale bekommt die Briefe von euch schon lange, hat aber noch nichts dagegen gemacht .



Was soll sie auch dagegen machen? Die Gangster verstecken sich im Postfach, die Postfächer sind mit Hilfe der Deutschen Post, die weder Ausweise noch Handelsregisterauszüge verlangt, auf weitere Phantasienamen registriert.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nicht mal ein Beitrag in irgendeinem Forum .



Wie meinen? Ich empfehle mal einen Besuch in http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=62 
Auch die Warnliste des Lahn-Dill-Kreises ist sehr hilfreich: Lahn-Dill-Kreis



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Den Brief wegwerfen und lieber die Leute hier warnen.



Warnen ist gut, den Brief würde ich lieber behalten, falls mal einer der Hintermänner erfolgreich verklagt werden sollte, da kann man sich dann anschliessen. Ausserdem empfehle ich, sich mit 5 Personen zur Fahrt anzumelden (Antwortkarte ohne Briefmarke) und dann nicht zu erscheinen. Das kostet die Kaffeefahrtenmafia richtig Geld.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe  heute auch so ein Ding bekommen (SONDERFAHRT Thüringer Wald)
> PF 1606  49786 Holthausen
> 
> Die Frau Ilse Neubert und der Herr A.Schulze sind schon längst Millionäre
> und die anderen Teilnehmer sind nur abgezokt worden.



Holthausen ist ein Ortsteil von Lingen/Ems. Frau Neubert und der Herr Schulze wurden auch schon von Postfachbewohnern aus Quakenbrück nominiert (Planungsbüro Stolz/Astrids-Reiseservice), ist vermutlich also die selbe Bande.


Eniac


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

hallo zusammen, 
bin erleichtert, dass ich dieses Forum gefunden habe. Meine Fahrt nach Thüringen ist für den 22.6. angesetzt. Mit Ilse aus Stuttgart und A. aus Berlin natürlich, wie immer. Ich schicke die Antwortkarte unfrankiert (is ja 'ne Antwortkarte, die braucht man nicht frankieren, das ist nur der Gipfel beim Dummenfang) mit A. Schulze aus Berlin als Absender an das (Briefkasten?)Büro zurück. Dann bleibt denen wenigstens, das Porto zu bezahlen. Immer, wenn ich es so gemacht habe, habe ich von den betreffenden Firmen nie wieder Post erhalten
Grüße, Dirk


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: PF1606 49786 Holthausen*

Haben auch eine Sonderfahrt Thüringer Wald gewonnen und sollen am 11.06.09
loßfahren mit einer Gewinnübergabe von 3000EURO, sowie Fahrrad und so weiter!
Die selben Namen der Mitgewinner sind ebendso Ilse Neubert aus Stuttgart und
A.Schulze aus Berlin !
Wenn wir nicht mitfahren,so sollen wir 29,50Euro Unkostenpauschale bezahlen, für
Frühstücksbüffet und Buspauschale, da dies schon gebucht wäre !!!!!
Was soll ich tun??? Wer kann mir helfen ????


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: PF1606 49786 Holthausen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun???


Du glaubst doch wohl nicht allen Ernstes, dass dieser schräge Laden  sich wagt 
  rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten

Darauf   warten wir alle um  sie endlich an  den Hammelbeinen  zu kriegen aber diese 
schrägen Vögel wagen sich nicht ans Tageslicht

Entspann  dich


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Wenn Ihr diese Fahrt nirgendwo bestellt habt (und dort auf den Teilnahmepreis von 29.50 hingewiesen wurdet), dann können die viel von Euch fordern.
Kriegen werden sie jedenfalls nichts.

Informationen zur Kaffeefahrtenbranche gibts übrigens im entsprechenden Unterforum bei Antispam.de: 

2.6 Kaffeefahrten - Antispam e.V.

Info-Artikel zu Kaffeefahrten:
Kaffeefahrt - Antispam Wiki

Übrigens:

Ein versprochener Gewinn von 3000 Euro müsste gemäß § 661 BGB auch ausbezahlt werden. Die Knüpfung an eine Fahrtteilnahme ist nicht zulässig.

Da aber natürlich das Klabauterunternehmen Euch die 3000 Euro niemals auszahlen wird, werden die auch den Teufel tun, und Euch etwa wegen der lumpigen Teilnahmegebühr verklagen.
Denn dann hättet Ihr nämlich eine ladungsfähige Anschrift, wo Ihr die Herausgabe des versprochenen Gewinns einklagen könntet. 

Also: außer Mahnungen... nix gewesen. :smile:


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Ich und meine Mama haben auch beim "großen Deutschland-Preisrätsel" mitgemacht doch nur ich kriegte eine Antwort und zwar den selben Brief,mit dem selben Inhalt,wie bei allen anderen.
Da mir das gleich seltsam vorkamm,habe ich im Internet nachgeforscht und diese Seite hier gefunden.Die verarschen die Leute schon seit mind.2004.Im Laufe der Jahre hat sich Ihre Adresse mehrmals verändert.Doch der Inhalt des Schreibens ist immer gleich geblieben,von kleinen Veränderungen,wie z.B:das Preisgeld ist ein wenig höher geworden oder der Hauptgewinn ist jetzt ein Fahrrad,im Wert von 390,- Euro,mal abgesehen.
Also Leute,lasst Euch nicht verarschen!Dies ist offensichtlich ein Betrügerunternehmen.Finger weg!!!


----------



## stieglitz (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



> Die verarschen die Leute schon seit mind.2004.


2004 ? Da kann ich nur lachen!
Die Kaffeefahrtenmasche gibt es seit undenklichen Zeiten.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere bin ich  ca. 1964 als Teenie mal mitgefahren mit ein paar Kumpels. Uns war damls schon bekannt dass die uns bloß abzocken wollten.
Uns war einfach nur langweilig und wollten den angebotenen Spielfilm ansehen,
das war der Film "Du bist die Rose vom Wörtersee".
 Wir sind dann aus rausgeflogen , weil wir die Verkaufsveranstaltung mangels Desinteresse und ohne Geld wohl zu sehr gestört haben.
Ach ja, alle paar Tagen habe ich so eine Einladung im Briefkasten bzw.
als Spam im Postfach.

*"Nein, ich kann nicht verstehen, warum überhaupt ein Mensch sich überhaupt noch darüber Gedanken macht  und ganzen Schwindel nicht sofort erkennt" *


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

hallo 

mein dad und ich haben vor wochen an einem großen rätsel mitgemacht. man musste eine karte mit haupstädten auusfüllen und das lösungswort war berlin.

und jetzt haben wir schon die erinnerung für unser gewinn bekomm. dort steht das mit dem rätsel und dem lösungswort drin aber sonst dr gleiche inhalt wie bei euch....
die fahrt soll am 14.07 statt finden.
was machen wir denn jetzt?

haben ja wirklich dran teilgenommen......

lg


----------



## Eniac (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Variante A) 

Die maximale Anzahl an Personen (4 - 5) anmelden und die Einladungkarte unfrankiert zurücksenden. Nicht mitfahren, das kostet die Drücker wertvolle Busplätze und somit Geld.

Variante B)

Mitfahren, wenn im Laufe der Veranstaltung Magnetdeckendecken und Wunderpillen verkauft werden, Ordnungsamt und Polizei alarmieren --> maximaler Schaden für den Veranstalter.


Du könntest natürlich auch die Einladung ignorieren und einfach wegschmeissen, das wäre aber irgendwie doof.


Eniac


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und jetzt haben wir schon die erinnerung für unser gewinn bekomm. ...
> die fahrt soll am 14.07 statt finden.
> was machen wir denn jetzt?



Bis jetzt habt Ihr lediglich einen "letzten Aufruf" :scherzkeks: für einen angeblichen Gewinn bekommen, den es natürlich sowieso niemals geben wird (das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche).

Irgendwelche Rechtspflichten entstehen Euch daraus nicht. "Müssen" tut Ihr also zunächst mal gar nix. (Außer Euch ärgern, dass jetzt sicher Eure persönlichen Daten überall rumverkauft werden.)

Wenn Ihr Euch aktiv gegen die unseriöse Veranstaltung wehren wollt, dann macht es, wie von Eniac vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

ich und mein vater waren mit der firma am 11.08.09 in Spreewald neu leuthen hieß der ort ein [.......] nicht mehr wieder unsere mann hieß michael  und es sei heute sein letzter tag im spreewald un muss heute noch nach ostfrießland fahren 

heute wird er nicht verkaufen hat er gesagt und heute ist das 30 jubeläumin 

Reisen haben die verschenkt nur 59€ sollte man bezahlen


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Ich habe heute auch so einen tollen Brief bekommen , ich habe gewonnen , bla bla ich wusste gleich das das wieder irgendso eine Abzocke ist . Dann bin ich auf diese Forum gestossen. Und ich hatte Recht, nur was mich wirklich stutzig gemacht hat , war das ich ja wirklich an diesem   Länderrätzel teilgenommen hatte !  Wo bekomme ich denn aber jetzt meinen Gewinn im Wert von 3000 Euro und ein Fahrrad im Wert von 390 Euro  her ! Kann man das einklagen ?  Ich hab ja schliesslich gewonnen !
Liebe Grüße T. W.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 August 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Gemäß § 661 BGB ist eigentlich Dein Anspruch eindeutig.

Du hast einen Anspruch auf Auszahlung/Aushändigung eines versprochenen Gewinns.

Gut.
Soweit die Theorie.

Kommen wir jetzt zur Praxis.
Was weißt Du von dem Anbieter?
Was für Angaben hast Du?

Hast Du eine ladungsfähige Anschrift, wo Dein Anwalt ggf. die Klageschrift zustellen könnte?

Wie Du siehst, sieht es da schon schwierig aus. 
Ein Postfach kannst Du nicht verklagen.

So, jetzt könnte man ja auf die Idee kommen, da mitzufahren, um da den Gewinn einzuklagen.

Pustekuchen.
Die Verkaufssprecher werden sich darauf hinausreden, dass sie selbst "auch nur ein beauftragtes Subunternehmen sind", was im Auftrag der Klabautermänner die Verkaufsfahrt durchführt. Und da muss wohl bei den Klabautermännern "ein ganz bedauerlicher Irrtum passiert sein, oder ein Mißverständnis".

Kommt die Polizei und will wissen, wer der Auftraggeber ist: dann hat der den "erst letzten Montag in Cloppenburg in der Bahnhofskneipe getroffen" und kann sich auch nicht so recht an konkrete Details erinnern. :scherzkeks:

Es gibt tatsächlich einen bekannten Fall, wo ein Rentner erfolgreich einen Gewinn von 10000(?) Euro eingeklagt hat.

Ich weiß nur nicht, ob er den dann auch ausgehändigt gekriegt hat, oder ob das Unternehmen nicht zufällig direkt nach Urteilsverkündung Insolvenz angemeldet hat.
Dann kann er froh sein, wenn er zumindest den Kostenfestsetzungsbeschluß für die Prozesskosten gepfändet kriegt.


----------



## Eniac (15 August 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ein Postfach kannst Du nicht verklagen.



Einen grossen Teil der Schuld trägt dabei die Deutsche Post, die seit 2005 nicht mehr die Identität von Postfachmietern überprüft, so dass man sich dort mit Phantasiedaten anmelden kann.


Eniac


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo,
habe eine Einladung erhalten,wo ich ein Fahrrad von 390,-Euro gewonnen,plus allem drum und dran.habe die einladungskarte abgeschickt,die fahrt beginnt um 07.45uhr in uslar nach goslar/oker talsperre und ist am 07.09.09.und wir tun auch nix kaufen.
viele grüsse
tülpchen


----------



## Eniac (27 August 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Nimm auf jeden Fall ein Handy mit und verständige Ordnungsamt und Polizei wenn es zum Verkauf von Wundermitteln oder Magnetmatrazen kommt. Bleib standhaft und kauf nichts, lass Dich dabei von den Drückern nicht einschüchtern.

Berichte mal hier oder im Antispam-Forum wie es war.


Eniac


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Heute habe ich auch einen Gewinnanspruch übermittelt bekommen. Ein Glück, daß es Internet gibt und man sich hier Auskunft holen kann. Meine Reise soll am 23.09.2009 aus Schwerin, unseren schönen Buga-Stadt losgehen. Die Macher müßten verurteilt werden, ich wollte allerdings auch gerne mal wissen, mit welchen Mitteln man die Leute versucht über den Tisch zuziehen. Nichts für ungut und für alle vermeintlichen Gewinner in Zukunft, schön aufpassen.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 August 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Dieser Thread beginnt am 22.10.*2004* . d.h seit mindestens fünf Jahren ziehen
 die ihre "Show" unbehelligt ab. toll....


----------



## Eniac (31 August 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Sog. "Kaffeefahrten" gibt es bereits seit den 60er Jahren, damals eher ein Nepp, heute mit falschen Gewinnversprechen und verbotener Werbung fast durchwegs als betrügerisch zu bezeichnen.

--> Recht und Wirtschaft Kaffeefahrt teuer bezahlt (Die ZEIT v. 1971)

Leider konnte sich das OLG Frankfurt mit seiner Rechtsaufassung damals nicht durchsetzen.


Eniac


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe heute Gewinnbenachrichtigung "HAUPTSTADT-RÄTSEL" erhalten. Absender PF 1162, 49341 Diepholz. Gewinner sind ebenfalls Frau T, S. , Nürnberg ; Herr A. S. , Berlin und dann mein Namen. Alle für die 3000 Euro nominiert. Dazu habe ich auch noch ein Fahrrad im Wert von 290 Euro gewonnen.
> Veranstalter ist Inter. Travel-Tours. Gewinnübergabe findet am 11.06.2007 statt.
> 
> Werde dieses Schreiben an die Verbraucherzentrale in Hamburg senden.
> ...



Habe am 12.09.2009 einen Brief mit Enladung für den 05.10.2009 erhalten. 3000 € und Fahrrad für 390€ wurden in aussicht gestellt. Es schent als habe man nun das Land Brandenburg ausgewählt, da bereits mehrere Leute einen Brief erhalten haben. ja, man versucht eben auch die Wahl für die verdummung der Verbraucher zu nutzen.
Felix


----------



## ThaiThomas (18 September 2009)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe am 12.09.2009 einen Brief mit Enladung für den 05.10.2009 erhalten. 3000 € und Fahrrad für 390€ wurden in aussicht gestellt. ...
> Felix



3000 Euro und ein Fahrrad  ...  ...  Carola Schlosser ?

Kannst Du bitte mal die genannte Anschrift oder Rueckantwortadresse posten ? (ist sicher in Postfach einer nicht existenten Firma!)

Und dann waere ein Scan dieses Schreibens noch sehr nett ...

Zudem sind ein paar Leute bei antispam.de sicher an Deiner PLZ/Ort interessiert - um am Reisetag 'mit zu fahren' und 'Spass zu haben' !


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

hallo leute  ich habe auch so ein brief bekommen ...und die fahrt sollte heute morgen los gehen  ...und da steht auch das selbe wie bei euch drinne voll die verarschung die haben gesagt nur leute die über 40 jahre sind dürfen mit hat der fahrer gesagt ...

aber meine fahrt sollte nach hamburg gehn ...und die numinierte sind frau neubert aus stuttgart und herr A. Schuzle aus berlin


----------



## technofreak (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> die haben gesagt nur leute die über 40 jahre sind dürfen mit hat der fahrer gesagt ...



Alle  Kaffeefahrtenabzocker  haben als  Zielgruppe ältere Menschen  im Visier.

60+ ist üblicherweise die Altersuntergrenze...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Hallo,
ich habe gestern einen solchen Brief erhalten. Es wurde meine Adresse oben rechts eingescannt mit meiner Schrift ich hab so ein Preisrätsel ausgefüllt. Als Gewinner soll ich an einer Busreise teilnehmen. Die Fahrt geht als Jubiläums Sonderfahrt in dern Thüringer Wals nach Suhl.
Was soll ich jetzt mit dem Brief tun etwa der Polizei übergeben ?? 

Gruß Martina


----------



## Eniac (7 Juni 2010)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt mit dem Brief tun etwa der Polizei übergeben ??



Die kann damit nichts anfangen. 
Anmeldekarte ausfüllen, 4 Mitfahrer anmelden, Karte unfrankiert zurück und dann nicht mitfahren. 
Das bringt die Planung durcheinander und kostet die Abzocker Zeit und Geld.


Eniac


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Mein Freund hat heute auch eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung erhalten vom großen Deutschland-Preisrätsel. Für 3x3000,-€ in Bar ist eine Frau I.N. aus München, ein Herr A.J. aus Hamburg und mein Freund nominiert.
Einen LCD Flachbildfernseher hat er schon Gewonnen. Die Reise ist für ihn Kostenlos und er erhält laut Schreiben noch ein Überraschungsgeschenk im Wert von 149,-€ Was soll man davon halten? Bei uns ist es Inter.-Euro-Tours und die Antwortkarte geht nach Bresenbrück PF 1140


----------



## webwatcher (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was soll man davon halten?



Wenn   du den Thread gelesen hättest, sollte die Frage beantwortet sein.

In  Kurzform für faule Leser:  nichts


----------



## tex-ass (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*

Ich persönlich bin für diese >Geschäftsleute< ja nicht existent,aber für meine(verstorbenen)
Eltern flattert immer wieder was in meinen Briefkasten.Naja,bis zur Papiertonne sind es nur ein paar Meter.Ich könnte die Postbotin ja mal anmaulen,aber die macht ja auch nur ihren Job.Adressat verstorben draufschreiben auf dieses Altpapier bringt auch nicht viel,weil deren PC merkbefreit ist.Am besten alles ohne Absender ohne Neugierde(lesen)sofort WEG.


----------



## ThaiThomas (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Elektro- u Haushalt Großhandel, Luxembourg + EURO-BUS- Tours*



tex-ass schrieb:


> ...,aber für meine (verstorbenen) Eltern flattert immer wieder was in meinen Briefkasten. ...Am besten alles ohne Absender ohne Neugierde(lesen)sofort WEG.



Nein, nicht einfach wegwerfen ! Sogar die Verbraucherzentralen oder -schuetzer offerieren aogar bei Presseanfragen unsere Idee !  Schicken Sie die Anmeldekarte OHNE Porto als An- oder gar als Abmeldung weg !  Warum ? - Naja, wer die Frechheit hat sogar Verstorbene 'gewinnen' zu lassen, sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn die Verstorbenen antworten und dann nicht am Bus erscheinen ...  Ziel: Den Verursachern, Versendern KOSTEN aufbrummen und deren Busplanung etwas durcheinander zu bringen !  Gefahr: Keine ! Der Brief ist total erlogen, und auf den Antwortkarten ist keine Unterschrift, oder hat den Termin mangels Erinnerung vergessen, oder habe erfahren das alles erlogen ist. Die koennen Euch nichts tun !  Auch die immer mal wieder auf den Bestaetigungsscheiben stehenden Hinweise zur Kostenerstattung der Organisations- und/oder Planungskosten sind keine Gefahr. Die koennen nicht an Euch ran weil die ja verdeckt arbeiten - arbeiten die offen vsollen die es doch von 'dem offenen Gewinn' abziehen der noch aussteht !  Alles so einfach ..


----------

